# E5200 OC/BenchMark Thread.(56k warning)



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

I made this thread because a lot of people here are buying E5200  chips. The E5200 series are great budget CPU, along with the fact that if you are lucky enough to get the M0 stepping, this chip is a great OCer I figured that with the amount of people buying/or already having one, it would be cool to have a thread dedicated to overclocking/benchmarking the E5200. I would like to use super_pi_mod, and winprime for the benching. Along with the benching, it would be nice for people to post they're OC results with screen shots of CPU-Z, tell us how you reached your desired results(voltages, FSB, multipliers,etc) So that the other users here with the same chip, can learn and also use this thread as a form of help on OCing their own E5200 series chip. As the thread moves forward I will continue to update scores in each category. As far as I know ATM, the categories will be listed as Highest OC, super pi, and winprime. Good luck to all and I hope this thread becomes a very fun competition along with being able to aid others in learning to OC their own E5200
* If you want your scores Added to the list, please put ADD ME in the title of your post, along with all the requirements listed above.*

I will start it out with a few screen shots of my highest clock,winprime, and super pi scores! Just to get things started and so others can use my post as a template for posting.



* Attention Users: Remember that ALL scores submitted will not be used, unless you have a valid screen shot of CPU-Z with a screen shot of whatever benchmark you are posting! ONLY USE THE 32M test for WinPrime!*​


*Highest Overclockers*
TOP OC-- Fatguy--E5200 @ 4.875ghz
1.r9--E5200 @ 4.801ghz  
2.andrei80--E5200 @ 4.500ghz
3.miloshs--E5200 @  4.337ghz
4. _jM--E5200 @ 4.248ghz
5.clock ed--E5200 @ 4.225ghz
6.JrRacinFan @ 4.204ghz
7.pantherx12--E5200 @ 4.200ghz
8.Error 404--E5200 @ 4.102ghz
9.k 9virus--E5200 @ 4.000.5ghz
10.mitsirfishi--E5200 @ 4.000.0ghz
11.unityemissions--E5200 @ 3.896ghz
12.JC316--E5200 @ 3.875ghz
13.ATi--E5200 @ 3.608ghz



*Top WinPrime Users* 
1.fatguy--16.5s @ 4.875ghz
2.r9--17.249s @ 4.701ghz
3.clock ed--18.5s @ 4.213ghz
4._jM--19.671s @ 4.248ghz
5.Error 404--19.703s @ 4.100ghz
6.JrRacinFan--19.828s @ 4.204ghz
7.mitsirfishi--20.467s @ 4.000ghz
8.
9.
10.



*Top Super Pi Users*
1.fatguy--11.968 @ 4.750ghz
2.r9--12.109s @ 4.701ghz
3.clock ed--12.859s @ 4.212ghz
4._jM--12.922s @ 4.248ghz
5.andrei80--12.922s @ 4.500ghz
6.miloshs--13.172s @ 4.337ghz
7.JrRacinFan--13.329s @ 4.204ghz
8.pantherx12--13.868s @ 4.001ghz
9.JC316--14.477 @ 3.875ghz
10.mitsirfishi--14.945s @ 4.000ghz
11.Error 404--15.000s @ 3.603ghz
12.ATi--16.458s @ 3.608ghz


 *Good Luck to ALL and Have Fun!!* 

*Thank you ALL*​


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

*Add Me*













Multi: 12.5
FSB : 340mhz
Volts: 1.52v

Clock Speeds E5200 @ 4.25ghz FSB @ 1360
Dram:CPU ratio @ 5:8
Memory timings are 5-5-5-15 2T Freq@ 1088mhz 
I also changed my Load Line Calibration to Enabled and CPU spread spectrum to disabled.Under Advanced CPU I changed C1E Support to Disabled.

All of my tests have been ran using those same settings

Using an ASUS P5Q-PRO P45, 2gb of G.Skill DDR2 1066, CORSAIR HX620 PSU, and a Tuniq Tower 120 on the CPU.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 7, 2008)

you should also include the e7xxx series, being that they are the same cache, and probably same overclocking potential, and intel meant the same thing about these processors.  Im looking forward to posts here, im thinking about getting a 5200 for my htpc.


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> you should also include the e7xxx series, being that they are the same cache, and probably same overclocking potential, and intel meant the same thing about these processors.  Im looking forward to posts here, im thinking about getting a 5200 for my htpc.




I will do that. Thanks for the heads up. I will update thread ASAP! Thank you


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe you should keep it to just E5200's since this thread already exists.


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Maybe you should keep it to just E5200's since this thread already exists.



Yea you are right. I didn't see that. Thank you  Sorry 3870X2 I changed it and now its back to where I started!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 7, 2008)

thats alright, thought you would get more hits that way, didnt realize there was an e7200 thread already open.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 7, 2008)

thats pretty damned good for the e5200, my e8500 at 3.9GHZ only got 12s.


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## Error 404 (Dec 7, 2008)

That is a nice overclock, I shall attempt something similar when I get MY E5200!
This CPU sounds like a winner, and it has such a low price.


----------



## _jM (Dec 7, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> That is a nice overclock, I shall attempt something similar when I get MY E5200!
> This CPU sounds like a winner, and it has such a low price.



This CPU is a great OCer, pair it along with a mobo that can push it and your set.
When you buy one make sure you get the M0 stepping. The M0's have a pack-date later than 6-1-08 (june 1st) Mine was 9-12-08 @ newegg


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 7, 2008)

_jM said:


> This CPU is a great OCer, pair it along with a mobo that can push it and your set.
> When you buy one make sure you get the M0 stepping. The M0's have a pack-date later than 6-1-08 (june 1st) Mine was 9-12-08 @ newegg



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind!
I'm buying parts for my rig today, but I don't think I'll be allowed to use it (and OC) until xmas.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 7, 2008)

i built one in a system paired with the p31-ds3L i had 3.8ghz at 1.44v seems a nippy chip for how cheap it is  temps around 60 tops with a arctic frezzer


----------



## _jM (Dec 8, 2008)

*OK Guys lets see those E5200's in action. I know your out there!! And I know a few people in mind that are about to get this chip, I would like them to be able to see the performance at hand. So Post those scores people!!*


----------



## _jM (Dec 8, 2008)

*Update*



3870x2 said:


> thats pretty damned good for the e5200, my e8500 at 3.9GHZ only got 12s.




How bout this for a E5200     Broke into the 12s with my E5200


----------



## _jM (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.hwbot.org/hardware.compare.do?myHwIds=1693&type=cpu&id=1693_1&id=1652_1


Here we go.. that's the comparison of the E5200 to the E8600 on HWBot.org


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have got my E5200 now! I'm pretty sure its M0 stepping, package date was 9-4-08, but I can't OC until xmas, when I can use the PC I've built.


----------



## _jM (Dec 8, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> I have got my E5200 now! I'm pretty sure its M0 stepping, package date was 9-4-08, but I can't OC until xmas, when I can use the PC I've built.



Hell yea bro, Im happy for ya! But why cant you use your PC untill then?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 8, 2008)

Ill be getting an E5200 sometime this week with a P35 board and some OCZ Reapers. So we'll see how that goes when i OC it.

That 4GHz OC on air?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 8, 2008)

i got her to 4ghz this morning  at 1.5v


----------



## _jM (Dec 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill be getting an E5200 sometime this week with a P35 board and some OCZ Reapers. So we'll see how that goes when i OC it?
> 
> That 4GHz OC on air?



Yup all on air with a ASUS P5Q PRO P45 Mobo 2GB DDR2 G.Skill 1066mhz ram and a Corsair HX620 psu.

Cant wait to see what you can do with that chip crash!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 8, 2008)

_jM said:


> Yup all on air with a ASUS P5Q PRO P45 Mobo 2GB DDR2 G.Skill 1066mhz ram and a Corsair HX620 psu.
> 
> Cant wait to see what you can do with that chip crash!



Me either.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 8, 2008)

_jM said:


> Hell yea bro, Im happy for ya! But why cant you use your PC untill then?



Its me and my sister's christmas present, and my parents say we can't use it until then. Once it IS running, it should clock very nicely: its running on an MSI P43 Neo-F with 4 GB of Gskill DDR2-800 and a Hyper 212 cooling it.


----------



## _jM (Dec 8, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Its me and my sister's christmas present, and my parents say we can't use it until then. Once it IS running, it should clock very nicely: its running on an MSI P43 Neo-F with 4 GB of Gskill DDR2-800 and a Hyper 212 cooling it.



Sounds like a goodie to me


----------



## r9 (Dec 8, 2008)

Add me






This is my 24/7 overclock max boot OS overclock 3.9 GHz at same volts vtt and sb voltages to 1.5v max post in bios OC 3.93GHz
I`m certain that this cpu can do more but bios is limited to +0.3volts = 1.45 but with massive vdroop 1.45 = 1.4 on load 
I found one bios from similar board that can unlock all voltages I`m going to try that when I have nothing better to do.


----------



## _jM (Dec 8, 2008)

r9 said:


> Add me
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=20769&stc=1&d=1228774557
> 
> ...



Thanks r9! Good to see this thread finally on a roll

Be careful of flashing your bios like that. If it works Keep me posted. I know this chip can reach past 4.2ghz but im still tinkering with my bios (i've only had it just under 3 weeks)Only thing that i dont like about this chip is that in order for me to reach 4+ghz i have to use 1.5v or more:shadedshu I know its possible to do it, maybe i can reach 4.5 or more with a lil added NB volts. (haven't tried yet)


----------



## _jM (Dec 9, 2008)

Validation screenie's 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=459736


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 9, 2008)

next time i go round my sisters ill try and push her a little further whats max volts do you think i should use ??? on a fresh arctic frezzer and i know the p31-ds3L wont let me down


----------



## _jM (Dec 9, 2008)

mitsirfishi said:


> next time i go round my sisters ill try and push her a little further whats max volts do you think i should use ??? on a fresh arctic frezzer and i know the p31-ds3L wont let me down



Well if the cooling is adaqete enough im sure you can do 1.575v(in BIOS) thats what i used to get to 4.2. I wont push it much past that because im scared too lol:shadedshu When I buy a new E8500 during income tax season, be sure to see me hit 4.5ghz and more. I saw a guy on HWBot.org that has the 1st plce harware rank for the E5200 @ 5.2 @ 1.78v (on LN2 though)


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I've had a look at some of the other overclocking forums on the web, and it looks like this chip tends to bottom out at around 330 FSB. Thats still plenty for a nice overclock! 
CAN'T WAIT UNTIL CHRISTMAS!


----------



## r9 (Dec 9, 2008)

wprime score


----------



## _jM (Dec 10, 2008)

r9, I need that score to be posted along with a cpu-z screen shot bro.  I know its legit in all, but if we are going to do this, lets do it the right way. No exceptions


----------



## r9 (Dec 10, 2008)

This is at 3.86 I don`t see any improvement over 3.8Ghz.






Today I get Glacial PSU 650W 12v-1=25A 12v2=20A I hoped that will increase the overclock and stability and it did but not by much.
And I don`t know what is with my PC this is third PSU that is doing noises when loaded I tough that last two were screaming  because they were not packing enough power.
But the new PSU is doing the same.


----------



## r9 (Dec 10, 2008)

And it would be nice to see scores of some one with E7X00 and E8X00 with same CPU, RAM frequency and RAM timings will post scores for comparaison.
So it will be clear what cache sizes and FSB mean for performance in synthetic test at least.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 10, 2008)

My 24/7 OC 

3.8Ghz 1.45vcore in bios






Will hit bench @ 4Ghz with 1.525vcore... abit much for air


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 11, 2008)

Lt JWS disable EIST in your bios and any other power saving features from causing the cpu to flux between multipliers also dont forget when you set to 1.525 think about the vdroop it probilly will drop to 1.5 when loaded so it should be all fine


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 11, 2008)

mitsirfishi said:


> lt jws disable EIST in your bios and any other power saving features from causing the cpu to flux between multipliers




For some reason my chip clocks better with EIST enabled... also for some strange reason i can only go up to 12 multi with EIST disabled(have the latest bios before you ask) .....


----------



## _jM (Dec 11, 2008)

Lt_JWS said:


> My 24/7 OC
> 
> 3.8Ghz 1.45vcore in bios
> http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/3758/520038ghzqj2.jpg
> ...




Thank you for your post man. Did you want It added to the score list? 

About your volts. 1.525-1.55 is good , nothing to worry about, when you get to 1.6 and more thats when you really need to start keeping a close eye on those temps. My 4.2 clock was @ 1.55 with a v-droop @ 1.52. I have to push my volts to 1.575 to keep it stable enough to run 3DMARK06 with this 9800GT OverClocked  If you read the top 100 hardware ranking for the E5200 (im in 12th place ) The 1st place user is running @ 5.1ghz and volts @ 1.9  but he's useing LN2 to cool it. So you can see that these M0-stepping 5200's can take the volts , you just need to be able to cool what you push it to 

* My highest OC settings:*

Multi: 12.5
FSB : 340mhz
Volts: 1.52v

Clock Speeds E5200 @ 4.25ghz FSB @ 1360
Dram:CPU ratio @ 5:8
Memory timings are 5-5-5-15 2T Freq@ 1088mhz
I also changed my *Load Line Calibration to Enabled and CPU spread spectrum to disabled.Under Advanced CPU I changed C1E Support to Disabled.*

All of my tests have been ran using those same settings

Using an ASUS P5Q-PRO P45, 2gb of G.Skill DDR2 1066, CORSAIR HX620 PSU, and a Tuniq Tower 120 on the CPU.


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 11, 2008)

_jM said:


> Thank you for your post man. Did you want It added to the score list?
> 
> About your volts. 1.525-1.55 is good , nothing to worry about, when you get to 1.6 and more thats when you really need to start keeping a close eye on those temps. My 4.2 clock was @ 1.55 with a v-droop @ 1.52. I have to push my volts to 1.575 to keep it stable enough to run 3DMARK06 with this 9800GT OverClocked  If you read the top 100 hardware ranking for the E5200 (im in 12th place ) The 1st place user is running @ 5.1ghz and volts @ 1.9  but he's useing LN2 to cool it. So you can see that these M0-stepping 5200's can take the volts , you just need to be able to cool what you push it to




I'll put up a 4Ghz or better then you can add it   Once i go over 1.5vcore this thing really puts out some heat.


----------



## _jM (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh and im not sure for other boards/users but I disabled the Speed Step, seems to work better for me 



Lt_JWS said:


> I'll put up a 4Ghz or better then you can add it   Once i go over 1.5vcore this thing really puts out some heat.



Re-read the post again I edited it when you posted your reply. There's some useful info for ya


----------



## _jM (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok this is a pic from hwbot.org from the highest clock on a E5200 ON AIR that Ive seen yet.. Look @ his FSB  and the speed.. WTF I know I have adequate cooling to push this chip that far also on air or at least to 4.5ghz.. but once i hit  12.5X343@ 4.3ghz... windows will not load..WTF is this guy doing that I cant. This P5Q Pro can do that and more im just not sure how to get this sucker that high on AIR... hrmmm 





The Highest Yet Ive seen on this chip is 12.5X405 @5.1ghz on LN2... So that's proof that the 333 FSB wall isn't true...


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 11, 2008)

tried raising other variuos voltages apart from cpu like your northbridge southbridge cpu pll and other things suppose you could try 1.6 on suiside


----------



## _jM (Dec 11, 2008)

mitsirfishi said:


> tried raising other variuos voltages apart from cpu like your northbridge southbridge cpu pll and other things suppose you could try 1.6 on suiside



I did try 1.6v on the cpu but I was a lil scetchy about it so i rebooted and put it back down

OK heres 1.6v  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=461319


----------



## Charper2013 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cant wait till I get my E5200 this christmas. Wish me luck on getting one of the good chips!


----------



## _jM (Dec 16, 2008)

Charper2013 said:


> Cant wait till I get my E5200 this christmas. Wish me luck on getting one of the good chips!



Good luck    Im sure if you buy from the Egg you will get a M0 stepping, seems that they have an abundant stock of them, everyone I know that has got one so far has been M0 stepping 


Speaking of... to the people that have bought one so far.. where ya at... we need some competition here


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Dec 16, 2008)

i have an E5200 Too ... how can i OC It Safely ? :-? til 3.2 ? :-? is 1.375 Voltage Enough ? :-?
?


----------



## _jM (Dec 16, 2008)

You can safely run that chip at 3.6 (11X333)@ 3.6ghz with 1.375v... as a matter of fact thats my 24/7 clock


----------



## JC316 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Add Me*

My 24/7 stable clock. I have been to 4.2GHZ but not even Super Pi stable.


----------



## _jM (Dec 16, 2008)

JC316 said:


> My 24/7 stable clock. I have been to 4.2GHZ but not even Super Pi stable.http://img.techpowerup.org/081216/pi.jpg




Try and upp the CPU volts to 1.58v and 12.5x340 that will give you just a tad over 4.2 and you will be able to run SuperPi... thats what I used when i run @4.24ghz. Now I have NOT tryed to see if that is Prime95 stable, at those volts Im sure it will heat up like my old P4 Presscott core @ 4.1ghz lol , that chip was a frickn monster for heat. Now if you take a minute and go over to HWBot.org and look at the Hardware Ranks for the E5200 just look at the high clockers that are on air. There are a few of em on LN2 but they are putting 1.9v through this bad boy @ 12.5X405 for a 5.1ghz OC. I believe the highest one there is at 4.56ghz 12.5X360 1.65v and more all on air, and im not sure how the fak they did it either.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 16, 2008)

_jM said:


> Try and upp the CPU volts to 1.58v and 12.5x340 that will give you just a tad over 4.2 and you will be able to run SuperPi... thats what I used when i run @4.24ghz. Now I have NOT tryed to see if that is Prime95 stable, at those volts Im sure it will heat up like my old P4 Presscott core @ 4.1ghz lol , that chip was a frickn monster for heat. Now if you take a minute and go over to HWBot.org and look at the Hardware Ranks for the E5200 just look at the high clockers that are on air. There are a few of em on LN2 but they are putting 1.9v through this bad boy @ 12.5X405 for a 5.1ghz OC. I believe the highest one there is at 4.56ghz 12.5X360 1.65v and more all on air, and im not sure how the fak they did it either.



These chips are touchy. Once you get past 4.0GHZ, it's hit and miss. 3.875 is a 24/7 stable clock for me, any higher and it's BSOD's. I gto it to run Super PI at 4.1GHZ once and clicked off a 14.134, but my ram was running slow. Now I have it over 900, then I should be able to get a nice score. I have done suicide runs at 1.6V to get 4.3, but it wont go there.


----------



## _jM (Dec 16, 2008)

JC316 said:


> These chips are touchy. Once you get past 4.0GHZ, it's hit and miss. 3.875 is a 24/7 stable clock for me, any higher and it's BSOD's. I gto it to run Super PI at 4.1GHZ once and clicked off a 14.134, but my ram was running slow. Now I have it over 900, then I should be able to get a nice score. I have done suicide runs at 1.6V to get 4.3, but it wont go there.



Well from searching the net and reading reviews, the E5200 loves high voltages. One thing i have found out is that out of all the reading ive done on this chip, is that for air cooling most if not everyone will not touch past 1.68v Ive had mine at 1.62v and the temps were about the same as my 4.1 oc. Im just scetchy thats all, but dont let my words make you afraid to push it a little bit. Just keep in mind that, past 4ghz you must have at least 1.55v in order to post/bench. I had the same problem your are saying and once i uped the volts on the CPU and my NB, everything was fine. @ 12.5X333= 4.1ghz with 1.56v I ran Prime95 for 1 hour and it was STABLE and my temps Never reached pased 62c.. not once 

But remember..at those volts on air, you need a pretty good HSF if not one of the best. So far this Tuniq Tower 120 of mine has been a champ, runs with the big dogs in my book.


----------



## _jM (Dec 16, 2008)

Lt_JWS said:


> My 24/7 OC
> 
> 3.8Ghz 1.45vcore in bios
> 
> ...




Did you want me to add that score? And see if you can get your speed step turned off so we can see the actual clok speed in CPU-Z


----------



## JC316 (Dec 16, 2008)

_jM said:


> Well from searching the net and reading reviews, the E5200 loves high voltages. One thing i have found out is that out of all the reading ive done on this chip, is that for air cooling most if not everyone will not touch past 1.68v Ive had mine at 1.62v and the temps were about the same as my 4.1 oc. Im just scetchy thats all, but dont let my words make you afraid to push it a little bit. Just keep in mind that, past 4ghz you must have at least 1.55v in order to post/bench. I had the same problem your are saying and once i uped the volts on the CPU and my NB, everything was fine. @ 12.5X333= 4.1ghz with 1.56v I ran Prime95 for 1 hour and it was STABLE and my temps Never reached pased 62c.. not once
> 
> But remember..at those volts on air, you need a pretty good HSF if not one of the best. So far this Tuniq Tower 120 of mine has been a champ, runs with the big dogs in my book.




Oh yeah, I am well aware of that, I have had mine since the day after it was on newegg. I have a good AC Freezer pro, so I am good for temps.


----------



## _jM (Dec 16, 2008)

JC, got some WinPrime scores to put up?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2008)

_jM said:


> JC, got some WinPrime scores to put up?



Coming up shortly.


----------



## _jM (Dec 17, 2008)

I really want to put this CPU @ 9.5x400 so I can run my ram at a 1:1 ratio at 1066 but there is now f'n way. Have you tried that yet on your P5Q PRO yet JC. And if you have, please tell me the settings used.. i must know!


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2008)

_jM said:


> I really want to put this CPU @ 9.5x400 so I can run my ram at a 1:1 ratio at 1066 but there is now f'n way. Have you tried that yet on your P5Q PRO yet JC. And if you have, please tell me the settings used.. i must know!



I tried 400FSB once and it refuses to boot no matter the volts. That is just too much FSB for the chip.


----------



## _jM (Dec 17, 2008)

You think so... look at this SS from the Highest Clock on a E5200 on HWBot.org  maybe we need a different mobo/chipset







Thats on LN2 by the way...


----------



## JC316 (Dec 17, 2008)

_jM said:


> You think so... look at this SS from the Highest Clock on a E5200 on HWBot.org  maybe we need a different mobo/chipset
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the volts required though. I know that I set it at 400x10 and 1.6V and couldn't get it to boot. But 320x12.5@ 1.55v was super pi stable.


----------



## _jM (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, you know thats after his Vdroop, and the fact that CPU-Z reads a bit lower than in the BIOS, he's more than likely running that shit @ 1.8v or just over that mark. But still, we shouldnt have to put that much voltage through this chip to reach a 3.6ghz clock @ 9X400, there has to be something with the FSB termination voltage or GTL Reference. And Im not too keen on the GTL so I usualy leave that set to auto.

You should try my settings for 4.2 clock  12.5X340 with 1.575 or 1.58v and that will run nice and cool. I ran Prime95 like that for 1 1/2 hours and it was 100% stable and my temps never reached past 63c. I was able to bench SuperPi,WinPrime,and 3DMark03-05-06.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

May be joining in with you guys on the benchmarks.


----------



## _jM (Dec 17, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> May be joining in with you guys on the benchmarks.



I know I can't wait...


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Dec 17, 2008)

_jM said:


> You can safely run that chip at 3.6 (11X333)@ 3.6ghz with 1.375v... as a matter of fact thats my 24/7 clock



i couldnt got my pc up with this Option ... pleas advise lower Ferq than this ... Mobo is p31 Gigabyte ...
i dont want do do something with rams !


----------



## _jM (Dec 17, 2008)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> i couldnt got my pc up with this Option ... pleas advise lower Ferq than this ... Mobo is p31 Gigabyte ...
> i dont want do do something with rams !



What was your voltage on the CPU? Try 10X333 with your volts at 1.33v on the CPU. And if you cant get your pc to post like that, then I would suggest trying to up your NB volts a little, not too much because for a low OC like that you dont need much at all.

Also when you tried those settings, it prolly raised your RAM frequency. Make sure you set your ram at its rated speed when you OC. There are numerous options to change in order to get your cpu running at the specs i listed. That is a mild overclock, you just need to make sure you know your BIOS options. These chips can runn up to 5ghz with the right settings and proper cooling. So dont get scared if your PC reboots/bsod/ or wont post while you are OCing at those settings or similar ones. That just means you need to do a little more tweaking in your BIOS.


----------



## hec204 (Dec 20, 2008)

What's a good voltage for 24/7?
I don't want my chip to die fast, right now I'm running it at 1.36v and I already think that's going to kill it quickly
I know I can hit 3.8+ if I go up past 1.4v


----------



## _jM (Dec 21, 2008)

hec204 said:


> What's a good voltage for 24/7?
> I don't want my chip to die fast, right now I'm running it at 1.36v and I already think that's going to kill it quickly
> I know I can hit 3.8+ if I go up past 1.4v



Well the voltage depends on what speed your running @ 24/7, If your desired speed is running with  1.36v, you are fine. 45nm chips WILL NOT die faster with voltages under the 1.425v mark, and If you think 1.36v will kill it "quickly" you are wronge there too. Yes higher voltages will lessen the life span of the chip, but you will never see it die "soon". The chip will run fine for years to come, so lets say the actual life span is "20" years at normal voltages, and you decide to runn past 1.35 to 1.45v , then it may die when the chip is maybe "12-15" years old. So to make a long story short, you will be fine, even if you run those higher volts, more than likely you will never see the chip die. Unless this is the last CPU you buy for years and years.

Main thing here is to remember that IF you are that worried about the life span of your chip, then keep the volts under the 1.425 mark and you will be fine.

I think if you want to have a good OC on the chip and low volts.. just keep it around 3.6ghz(11X333) and about 1.38v. That will give you a good OC and a "piece of mind"


----------



## hec204 (Dec 21, 2008)

_jM said:


> Well the voltage depends on what speed your running @ 24/7, If your desired speed is running with  1.36v, you are fine. 45nm chips WILL NOT die faster with voltages under the 1.425v mark, and If you think 1.36v will kill it "quickly" you are wronge there too. Yes higher voltages will lessen the life span of the chip, but you will never see it die "soon". The chip will run fine for years to come, so lets say the actual life span is "20" years at normal voltages, and you decide to runn past 1.35 to 1.45v , then it may die when the chip is maybe "12-15" years old. So to make a long story short, you will be fine, even if you run those higher volts, more than likely you will never see the chip die. Unless this is the last CPU you buy for years and years.
> 
> Main thing here is to remember that IF you are that worried about the life span of your chip, then keep the volts under the 1.425 mark and you will be fine.
> 
> I think if you want to have a good OC on the chip and low volts.. just keep it around 3.6ghz(11X333) and about 1.38v. That will give you a good OC and a "piece of mind"


Yea, I don't plan on having this chip for more than 2 years, maybe even less... But I hear around a lot that if you go over the Intel specs of 1.3625 that your chip will die in less than 6 months or so, I hope you're right about this, I'll stay under 1.425 then.
I'm confident I can get it up to 3.7 or even 3.8 if I do 1.425

Edit: Also should I keep speedstep off or turn it on, and enable the smart fan control? since the fan is always running at full speed and it can get kind of annoying, it's a little loud


----------



## _jM (Dec 21, 2008)

hec204 said:


> Yea, I don't plan on having this chip for more than 2 years, maybe even less... But I hear around a lot that if you go over the Intel specs of 1.3625 that your chip will die in less than 6 months or so, I hope you're right about this, I'll stay under 1.425 then.
> I'm confident I can get it up to 3.7 or even 3.8 if I do 1.425
> 
> Edit: Also should I keep speedstep off or turn it on, and enable the smart fan control? since the fan is always running at full speed and it can get kind of annoying, it's a little loud



Are you using a stock cooler? I should have asked that in the first place.. if you are then No dont turn off the smart fan control. And if your using the stock cooler then I would lower the clock speed and voltages.. down to something like 9X333 1.32v.

Yes to turning off speed step. All that does is lower your clocks when the system is in Idle. Its really up to you.


----------



## hec204 (Dec 21, 2008)

_jM said:


> Are you using a stock cooler? I should have asked that in the first place.. if you are then No dont turn off the smart fan control. And if your using the stock cooler then I would lower the clock speed and voltages.. down to something like 9X333 1.32v.
> 
> Yes to turning off speed step. All that does is lower your clocks when the system is in Idle. Its really up to you.



Nope, using Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Right now I'm running 10x333 1.29v, I ran orthos for 4 hours no problems.


----------



## _jM (Dec 21, 2008)

hec204 said:


> Nope, using Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
> Right now I'm running 10x333 1.29v, I ran orthos for 4 hours no problems.



good lil 24/7 OC... go ahead and go from 10 to 10.5 that will be a bit faster and you can keep the volts where your at now


----------



## hec204 (Dec 21, 2008)

_jM said:


> good lil 24/7 OC... go ahead and go from 10 to 10.5 that will be a bit faster and you can keep the volts where your at now



Tried that... As soon as I leave the 3.3GHz mark I have to up the volts way higher, If I want a stable run at 3.5GHz I have to up it to at least 1.36v


----------



## _jM (Dec 22, 2008)

1.36 is good.... you want to stay under 1.4v if you can... 10.5X??? @1.36v is great for a 45nm chip, you have nothing to worrie about.. a .01v change is nothing to be scared about... trust me


----------



## _jM (Dec 22, 2008)

we need more competition! I think there is no way for me to get past 343FSB just cant do it no matter what volts are going through the NB/CPU...


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 22, 2008)

I should be in this thread by the beginning of Jan, Just doing research on which mobo to get. Hopefully I can score a cherry E5200.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 22, 2008)

_jM said:


> we need more competition! I think there is no way for me to get past 343FSB just cant do it no matter what volts are going through the NB/CPU...



I'm getting mine tomorrow. I am going to try a low multi to see if I can pass that fsb wall your speaking of. If I can it is possible you reached your cpu's max effective clock.


----------



## _jM (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope not... I just hope theres something I have over looked.. but you may be right.. my next chip is going to be a E8xxx, im thinking of switching over to water cooling


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

So far so good. This run was at 1.28v


----------



## _jM (Dec 23, 2008)

yay! you got it  nice run.. want me to add? Or wait a bit. I know you can get better


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh go ahead and add it. I am going to keep it clocked low for a while. FYI .... e5200 @ stock = e1200 @ 3.2Ghz, same ram settings.


----------



## _jM (Dec 24, 2008)

Updated 

Damn, I didnt think those E1200's were that slow...


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, Christmas has come and I now have my new PC!
The E5200 is a great performer so far, although I'm having a few issues. I think you guys might be able to help.
So far, the E5200 is up to 304 MHz FSB, vcore is at 1.49 in the BIOS, but CPU-Z shows 1.5-1.52 when idle. I know that Prime95 is a good program to do stress testing, but when I run the Small FFT Torture Test it comes up with an error after a minute for core #0. I've noticed that CPU-Z shows the vcore dropping to 1.48 - 1.498 when Prime starts, and Prime's Stress text file says that if the vcore is dropping when Prime starts, it may be a PSU issue. Mine is a cheap no-name, so would that be an issue? I want my PC to be rock stable, so if a quality PSU is required then I'll be able to get one.
So could it be the PSU, or something else?


----------



## _jM (Dec 26, 2008)

+1 on the PSU.. I had the same issue back when the P4's were popular. Bought a new PSU and it al went away. I suggest getting one from the CORSIAR line up. They are unblieveable PSU's. I use this 620 in a friends(he had a PSU go out on him) and it was powering his DFI lanparty p45/2 4870's 2 raptors in a raid0 and 1 TB drive along with numerous others(DVD Burner,lights,fans,fan contolers,front lcd panel...etc.) So I highly reccomend getting the CORSAIR HX620 or better.

Welcome to the club btw  cant wait to see those benches.(get a new psu first, I hate to see a go down because of that)


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 26, 2008)

_jM said:


> +1 on the PSU.. I had the same issue back when the P4's were popular. Bought a new PSU and it al went away. I suggest getting one from the CORSIAR line up. They are unblieveable PSU's. I use this 620 in a friends(he had a PSU go out on him) and it was powering his DFI lanparty p45/2 4870's 2 raptors in a raid0 and 1 TB drive along with numerous others(DVD Burner,lights,fans,fan contolers,front lcd panel...etc.) So I highly reccomend getting the CORSAIR HX620 or better.
> 
> Welcome to the club btw  cant wait to see those benches.(get a new psu first, I hate to see a go down because of that)



Unfortunately it may be a while before I can get my hands on a Corsair PSU, but I will find a quality one eventually! (I need money first).
3.8 GHz seems to be stable for everything else, (superPi, various Source games...), except Prime95 manages to crash after a while.
For now, I may turn it down to 3.6 and lower the voltages a little, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## _jM (Dec 26, 2008)

you can run that CPU around 3.4ghz @ stock volts and you will be fine

If you use a FSB @ 333 and a a lower muti (9 or 9.5) you can boostr the FSB efective clock up to 1333mhz and run at   an E8600 speeds at stock volts


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 26, 2008)

_jM said:


> you can run that CPU around 3.4ghz @ stock volts and you will be fine
> 
> If you use a FSB @ 333 and a a lower muti (9 or 9.5) you can boostr the FSB efective clock up to 1333mhz and run at   an E8600 speeds at stock volts



I might try that, but it seems happy at 3.6 GHz now with Multiplier at 12.5, FSB 290MHz. I need to download 3DMark so I can test out how my OC affects my system!


----------



## k_9virus (Dec 27, 2008)

here's mine...as of now this is far as i can get


----------



## _jM (Dec 27, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> I might try that, but it seems happy at 3.6 GHz now with* FSB at 12.5.* I need to download 3DMark so I can test out how my OC affects my system!



Thats the multiplier not the FSB


----------



## _jM (Dec 27, 2008)

*List Updated*

Im off to work and Ill be back around 10pmish


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 27, 2008)

_jM said:


> Thats the multiplier not the FSB



Shhh, I'm on holidays. 
Turns out my E5200 is C0 stepping, which may be dragging things down a little.
Here's a screenshot of my SuperPi running @ 3.6 GHz, system seems very stable.
I got it up to 4.1 GHz earlier, but that was redlining the voltage (PSU is also unreliable), Windows bluescreened 3 times before booting, and Realtemp, CPU-Z and Speedfan wouldn't launch. SuperPi would, and got 13 seconds. 
Paint wouldn't launch either so no screenshot.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 27, 2008)

I found a little something that may help all of you e5200 OC'ers. 

I have noticed over the past couple days of playing with mine, it tops at ~361fsb @ 1.44v core and 1.4v FSB Termination/HT Link voltage. Also, I have kicked the crap out of my old benches @ 3.5Ghz by dropping multi to about 10x and upping to 350fsb. Oh and 4:5 ram divider seems to be the fastest @ 333fsb or over.

Also, update me:






And 24/7...


----------



## _jM (Dec 28, 2008)

*Updated*

How did you get yours to go to 360 FSB? I cant seem to get past 343FSB. But then again I havent really tried the lower multi's yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 28, 2008)

_jM said:


> *Updated*
> 
> How did you get yours to go to 360 FSB? I cant seem to get past 343FSB. But then again I havent really tried the lower multi's yet.



Yeah, I dropped it all the way to 6x, then gave it more than enough voltage to where I know it would boot.


----------



## _jM (Dec 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, I dropped it all the way to 6x, then gave it more than enough voltage to where I know it would boot.



hmmm.. i'll be right back... i have to try this. One thing, have you messed with the GTL reference any yet? Thats the only thing in my BIOS i have no f'n clue wtf it does/supposed to do. Thats why i leave that bish on auto.


----------



## k_9virus (Dec 31, 2008)

not bad for commando


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 31, 2008)

_jM said:


> hmmm.. i'll be right back... i have to try this. One thing, have you messed with the GTL reference any yet? Thats the only thing in my BIOS i have no f'n clue wtf it does/supposed to do. Thats why i leave that bish on auto.



I did drop it to .63 on both 0+2/1+3 tho, but shouldnt need to be tweaked.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Going to be joining the fun and games after I upgrade the stock fan to this http://www.lambda-tek.com/componentshop/index.pl?prodID=B178979


----------



## ATi (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys, I've got mine yesterday, so I'm still testing the chip 
For the moment I'm using it at 3.2GHz 1.25 vcore set on bios (1.2v under load on windows)
Also I ran a superpi a 3.6GHz 1.425 vcore set on bios, I think I have a not so good batch (1.2v vid) because you guys need less vcore for this clocks 

Here is the screen of spi 1mb @ 3.6


----------



## ATi (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry for the double post.

Ok, today I kept playing with my new toy and so far so good, at first it didn't boot at more than 3600 because of ram issues, so I took one module and started again xD

3.9 GHz with 1.425 vcore in bios, after this it wont boot, I tryed with 1.6 for 4GHz and nothing, but perhaps later on I'll go for the 4.
Anyway, here its superpi 1MB, with better ram the time will be better, but for now its ok.





And here's the validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=476570

See ya!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2009)

Which ram you got ATi? Maybe setting a 4:5 divider in bios will help and bring up your ram timings to 5-5-5-15.


----------



## ATi (Jan 4, 2009)

I have 1GB 667 and the other GB is 800, the problem is that the 667 can be overclocked to 1000 but for some reason I cant overclock the 800 (bad chip I guess).
I could run both at some value around 800, but I didn't want to xD. Probably will buy some 2x2gb 800 or 1066, after if I sell my old E4300 

See ya!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 4, 2009)

By the way this is my system

BX80571E5200 - Intel Dual Core E5200 2.5GHz LGA775 FSB800 2Mb Retail Boxed (BX80571E5200)
HD502IJ - SAMSUNG 500GB 16MB SATA 3.0 Gbps (HD502IJ)
EAH4350 SILENT/DI/512MD2 - Asus Radeon HD4350 PCI-Express 512Mb DDR2 64Bit DVI-I (EAH4350 SILENT/DI/512MD2)
SH-S223F/BEBE - Samsung 22x DVDRW SATA Black without software (SH-S223F/BEBE)
0761345-08009-5 - Antec NINE HUNDRED EU GAMER CASE 49.3X20.6X46.8CM IN (0761345-08009-5)
TW3X2G1600C9DHX - Corsair Memory DDR3 2GB (2 x 1024MB) 1600MHz 2 x 240pin DIMMs 9-9-9-24 (Silver) (TW3X2G1600C9DHX) (x2)
POWERDAM550WATT - Tsunami Technologies PowerDam 550W Power Supply Unit (POWERDAM550WATT)
90-MIB6B0-G0EAY00Z - Asus P5Q3 S775 P45 ATX DDR3 GLN+1394 SATA2R FB1600 IN (90-MIB6B0-G0EAY00Z)

How ever 2 gigs of ram are currently being replaced as they were duds D:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2009)

@ATi
Run them both at 800 and you will see a world of difference my friend.

@Panther
Pretty nice.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 4, 2009)

Heres mine....  just breached it a few mins ago..







and heres a link to CPU-Z validation page

*Max OC attainable so far = 4.337GHz
Fastest Super Pi 1M = 13.172 sec*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## ATi (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I don't know if you have the same problem than I do, but when I look at the temps on coretemp core 1 never goes down 29° and the core 2 is always 37°, with realtemp it's the same thing.
When I look at load temps there's variation, but I think that the sensor is broken or something like that :S


----------



## miloshs (Jan 4, 2009)

same thing here...  
at idle:

BIOS = 23oC
Everest = 22oC
Core Temp = 37oC
Real Temp = 32oC

The thing is freaking me out real bad... and my heatsing is ice cold even at the above mentioned 4.337GHz...  Anyone had problems with HSF and CPU not making good contact?


----------



## ATi (Jan 4, 2009)

Realtemp I think you have to calibrate it, because the tjuntion is 100° and not 95°. That's the 5° diference you have with coretemp.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok so now theyre giving me the same 37oC reading at idle...   Everest still shows 22oC...

U think these two are valid? 37oC 4.0Ghz @ 1.46V.... seems right to me...  what do you think?


----------



## ATi (Jan 4, 2009)

Well at 3.9 with 1.475 I was at about 34-35° last night, so I think you're ok. Everest doesn't show the cores temps thats why it doesn't matches with coretemp or real temp.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 4, 2009)

Dunno my Everest shows Core 1 and 2 at 62oC ,and CPU temp at 46oC while under full load by orthos...  at the same time while running orthos CT and RT show 56oC per core...

EDIT: Ooops, got it... ... found the Tjmax setting in Everest... it was set at 105oC instead of 100oC... all temps are the same now in all programs. PHEW...


EDIT 2: Now seriously...  why was my AMD at 55oC radiating so much heat that it felt like a hairdryer, and my E5200 at 58oC radiates so little heat...   damn!


----------



## ATi (Jan 4, 2009)

hehe amd prescott, nice temps btw, try to keep them under 70°


----------



## megawriter (Jan 10, 2009)

*miloshs*, i have same mobo & cpu. I able to push it to 3.87Ghz stable, at 310MHz FSB, but i have real problem with stability in prime'95 when i try higher FSB. So, i will be thankful if you share with me your verison of bios that you use for these 4.3GHz, and also all settings in bios for this frequency (Volts, FSB Straps and e.t.c.) . Thanks in advantage.


----------



## miloshs (Jan 10, 2009)

@megawriter

Well 4.3GHz was just a suicide run...   so far i'm testing stability at 3.7GHz@1.36V...   hope i'll get it. Im using BIOS version 1703 (latest from Asus)...

4.3Ghz was at 1.576V Vcore, and FSBv was at 1.3V, NB voltage at 1.3V, and RAM downclocked at 520mhz, and i think CPU PLL was at 1.6V...

What was the highest FSB frequency that you were able to post at? And what BIOS are you using? 

P.S. plz fill out your system specs...


----------



## megawriter (Jan 10, 2009)

last night i tried 315 FSB, with 1.42v Vcore, RAM little bit more 1000MHz. But i not put no other voltages then [auto]. Only Vmem and Vcore. This with Northbridge Strap 200MHz. Other Straps cant give me a longtime run of prime95. So, at the moment i have 310FSB, 3.87GHz, 1.38v Vcore, 200MHz Northbridge Strap. I run already more then 2h Prime95. I think i'm stable at this frequency.  But, i want more  `couse, this CPU that i have, was on another guy, but with another mobo, no like our. So, he can achieve stable 4GHz with 1.4v Vcore. I dont think that in my cpu is the limit, thats whty i asked you about your settings.

also, i have some other strange effect until i'm with E5200. Temperatures in Idle, when in the room temp. is around 22-25 degrees, CoreTemp and Everest show some strange 8-10-12 degrees temperature. 
What soft you use to monitor the temperature? i think in idle i must have between 20 and 30 degrees.   Under stress with prime95 seems all is correct - around 50-55 degrees.


----------



## andrei80 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi everybody!

3.41 stock voltage(1.15) and 4ghz 1.328v 1h occtpt 1h stable
Highest bench stable 4.375ghz 1.44v
Highest 4.5ghz 1.56v
Limited by cooler(Ninja+) so probably won't do further oc...although the 4.521ghz seems reachable to me...
Had a bucket of luck with this chip


----------



## donnydorko (Jan 13, 2009)

I just got my e5200 a week ago, i am running 4 gigs  of ddr 3200 ( 800 ) corshair ballistix 4 4 4 12 timing ram with stock cooler.  

I have yet to increase voltage and i am currently at 3.0 ghz, with 240 fsb. I have the timings at 5 5 5 15 .    

My question to everyone is first, should i disable speed step? and if so should i permenantely ( what will be the difference cost wise b/c i heard it saves power )


Also how far do you guys suggest i go with stock,  everytime i check my temperature with real temp it shows max 46 , and usually shows less b/c i believe speedstep clocks the mhz in half which reduces the speed in half and the temp to 33.  

Also it mentions my ram to fsb ratio is 2:1 , is that what it should be set to with the ram i have.  Thanks

Any help would be great!!


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2009)

ADD ME

E5200 + Cooler Master GeminiII + 2x120mm fans = 4.5 GHz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2009)

Good god r9, you really did get a handpicked e5200. That thing is like godly. Nice benches!


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Good god r9, you really did get a handpicked e5200. That thing is like godly. Nice benches!



Handpicked it is funny you say that because this is maybe 5th E5200 that I take from work.
First four were overclocked in 3 min at work to see the potential. The last one the current one I was taking home with one board to try them and at first I think that was the board that is giveing me great clocks. Now I know it is the CPU.


----------



## _jM (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice run there r9, sure wish I had that option to trade out mine. Its stuck at 4.3ghz and no more.. I will add the new scores ASAP.. 

Other than that.. IM BACK! Yay.. and im gonna buy a new VGA tomorrow. Im thinkn about pickn up one of those XFX HD 4870's, looks sweat with the black pcb! 

Jr, hit me up when you get a sec.


----------



## r9 (Jan 30, 2009)

_jM said:


> Nice run there r9, sure wish I had that option to trade out mine. Its stuck at 4.3ghz and no more.. I will add the new scores ASAP..
> 
> Other than that.. IM BACK! Yay.. and im gonna buy a new VGA tomorrow. Im thinkn about pickn up one of those XFX HD 4870's, looks sweat with the black pcb!
> 
> Jr, hit me up when you get a sec.



And if you would like to add me to the tables on the first post.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## clock_ed (Feb 4, 2009)

Here we go guys, will have more coming up, just got the cpu about 5hrs ago, lol






settings: on asus commando in bios
12.5 multi
FSB 337
Vcore 1.55v
FSB term 1.4v
NB 1.55v
SB 1.65v
SBcore 1.125v
DDR2 controller +10mv
mem 2.2v


----------



## unityemissions (Feb 10, 2009)

I though I had a great chip. Now it seems it just above average. I hit 4ghz at 1.392v
12x333 fsb. Can't get over 333 fsb no matter what I do. 

Can reach 12.5x333 with 1.437v but not entirely stable. Need ps and cooler upgrade for that. Decided this was enough.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually that is a good chip compared to mine.  Guess I got a dud....


----------



## unityemissions (Feb 10, 2009)

At least you can hit over a 333fsb. Was there any trick to this, or is it just chip dependent? I didn't try too many options, but am curious if there's something to it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 10, 2009)

I have learned anything over 334fsb took at least 1.42v+


----------



## unityemissions (Feb 10, 2009)

That's too tempting I'm doing the upgrade 

If I can hit something like 360x12 I'll be very happy.


----------



## _jM (Feb 18, 2009)

OK guys, I was back for like 2 days! lols 

 Embarq had to fix the main hub for my street and we just got net back last nite. There was some kinda police chase or sumthing 2 weeks ago and the person they were chasing crashed into the main hub for this area. And when i mean crashed I mean this guy completely demolished that big ass box (the hub). Good thing is that when they fixed it they went on ahead and upped our speeds from 7MB to a 10MB line 
  Im back for good this time around, and I just bought a new 4870. But I might replace it.. im thinkn bout the 285.. dunno yet, I gotta see how this card runs befor i replace it. I have to go to work and when i get back home Ill update the scores and what not. Sorry I didn't get a chance to do it the last time. I had no idea we were going to loose net again. Man... sure feels good to be back. I've had a few new games to keep me busy, along with the kids. ( It was actually good to have the free time with the family!) See ya round!


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice to hear your back. 10m 

A quick 32m wprime, on an improved oc. 4213mhz !!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice to see you back _jM ...

In case you missed it ....


----------



## _jM (Feb 19, 2009)

I HATE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think Ima go ahead and disconnect the net again..lol 

looks like you were right Jr. Its my chip.. I got mine to 4.489 but i never even got to the windows loading screen.

Really nice runs guys, looks like the newer chips are far superior to mine.. I want to see someone here with water,TEC,Dice, or LN2 on one of these to see if this chip is able to reach a 100% OC

Scores will be updated  after I take my shower, eat, and what not. Back in a few. 

@ Jr. If you see this post within the next 5-10 mins.. hang out I got a few odds and ins to chat about with ya, peace


----------



## _jM (Feb 23, 2009)

OK guys ALL scores have been updated! Thanks for all the participation!

PS- Sorry it took so long, I have an ear infection for the last 4 days in both of my ears


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, mate. There is a small error on my scores on the list.

3.clock ed--E5200 @ 4.500ghz should be 4.225ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510530

Also Wprime clock ed--18.5s @ 4.500ghz, correct time but 4.213ghz

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1218851&postcount=130

Keep up the good work mate


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmmm... do I buy a E5200 or do I try and bag myself a E6400 off eBay? 

Great score here guys, really impressed!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Hmmm... do I buy a E5200 or do I try and bag myself a E6400 off eBay?
> 
> Great score here guys, really impressed!



I'll be honest with you. If you cant get an e7x00, then try one of these. I've notced myself matching in benches OTHER than where cache plays an effect that these chips have tons of potential.

They love volts and they dont get too warm.

@_jM
My chip wont go past 4.1 and with the crappy bios limited vcore on my MSI max I can boot and post at is 3850mhz. So, I got a dud.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I'll be honest with you. If you cant get an e7x00, then try one of these. I've notced myself matching in benches OTHER than where cache plays an effect that these chips have tons of potential.
> 
> They love volts and they dont get too warm.



Unfortunately there too expensive for my price range, I really just want a cheap CPU I can OC and save a bit of money on until I really need a quad core.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Unfortunately there too expensive for my price range, I really just want a cheap CPU I can OC and save a bit of money on until I really need a quad core.



If you can drop an extra 20 quid over an e21x0, then get the e5x00 series. If you want to save a little extra .. 

IMO, I really like the look of those Phe2 X3 chips, expecially the 720BE, also with talk of unlocking a core it makes it even sweeter. If your not into benching, I think your best off going AMD with a cheap Brisbane for now, save you quite a bit of cash. 

If you like to bench but yet want to do it on budget (very rarely do hear those words together) e5200 is for you, but look into a P35, P4x or 750i board to go along with it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2009)

WhiteLotus had a fantastic offer on his old P5E3 board which I snapped up quickly & ASUS were kind enough to send me a I/O shield for free! So I can't go AMD. 

Really my main issue is price, I don't want to fork out a great deal for a CPU that is only going to last me a year or so at the very most. Obviously I'll be pushing whatever CPU I get as I want to get as close to a FSB:RAM sync as possible considering my RAM is going to be 1333MHz (DDR3).

If the E4500 & the E6400 go higher than £50 then obviously I'll pick up the E5200 OEM (if I can source one).

The cheaper the processor, the more money I have to spend on a GFX or more RAM.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahhh P5E3 will serve you very very well with this chip. Nice land on the board. You will have tons of fun with it paired with an X38.

If you read up I beleive they can be flashed to rampage ( I can't confirm though so YMMV). Get yourself an aftermarket cooler though definitely. 

I have also noticed that at 3.3Ghz (10x 333fsb) on my chip it nets me same performance-wise as an e8200(8x 333fsb) @ stock. Just dont expect high fsb with these chips and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to building this new system. I've completely skipped DDR2 and gone straight for DDR3. My friend just offered me his Q9450 (don't know for how much) as he wants a Q9550e that'll be coming out at some point. Even so, I think I'll get a E5200 if I can't get a cheap chip off of eBay.

Saying that I've got itchy fingers to see how high I could get a E5200.


----------



## _jM (Feb 24, 2009)

clock_ed said:


> Hi, mate. There is a small error on my scores on the list.
> 
> 3.clock ed--E5200 @ 4.500ghz should be 4.225ghz
> 
> ...



wow.. thanks for the heads up.. im not sure how the hell i got that all messed up.. but its prolly because of my meds.. I've had the flu for 2 weeks along with getting an ear infection in both ears gawd damnit! I just want to wake up one of these days and actually feel "normal" again



InnocentCriminal said:


> Saying that I've got itchy fingers to see how high I could get a E5200.



Well all I can say at this point in time, is that these chips are really great OC'ers for people on a budget. And I have seen them go up to 5ghz+ , but from talkn to and seeing r9's results here, I have noticed that some of these chips are abit buggy. Like my chip will not go past 4.2ghz and 1340mhz FSB, Jr. seems to have a similar problem. r9 has gone through 4 or 5 of these 5200's till he got his hands on a gem. They are out there, just hope that the one you  get isn't a dud. Don't get  me wrong, I love my chip, and if I could go back in time... I would NOT have changed a thing when I ordered this chip. Any ways.. hope to see you posting some scores soon, or at least be able to get your new rig up

@Jr.   There is something wrong with some of these chips(as i mentioned above) I know its not my mobo cause My friend came over a few weeks back with his new E8600(just to brag:shadedshu)  So I talked him into letting me test it in my system till he got his mobo in, and I had that puppy up to 5.2ghz on AIR within the first 20 mins after the install. OMG I soooo want a 8600 now. When he came back to pick it up I didn't want to give it back LOL   So... I know its not my board, it is the chip. 
   Oh, and i finally made my decision about my GFX card, I traded that POS Visiontek 4870 for a BFG GTX 260 OC edition, for some reason my set up really likes nVIDIA chips. My scores on 3DMark 06 are dead even with the 260 on stock clocks compared to my score with the 4870 OC to its max OC. I have tomorrow off so im going to try and see how far I can OC this 260.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 24, 2009)

_jM said:


> Well all I can say at this point in time, is that these chips are really great OC'ers for people on a budget. And I have seen them go up to 5ghz+ , but from talkn to and seeing r9's results here, I have noticed that some of these chips are abit buggy. Like my chip will not go past 4.2ghz and 1340mhz FSB, Jr. seems to have a similar problem. r9 has gone through 4 or 5 of these 5200's till he got his hands on a gem. They are out there, just hope that the one you  get isn't a dud. Don't get  me wrong, I love my chip, and if I could go back in time... I would NOT have changed a thing when I ordered this chip. Any ways.. hope to see you posting some scores soon, or at least be able to get your new rig up





Really looking forward to having a relatively decent machine. Really want to source a 4850 as well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 24, 2009)

@_jM

Of course I do have a problem with the chip. The only way I can push past 357fsb is with a 6 or 7 multi. You know me I LOVE to crank fsb. These chips are more multi overclockers than anything. R9 is a rare exception, I want to know what batch he got that chip from. Why the trade out of video cards though? 

I will admit e8600 is a beast.

@IC

A 4850? I say a 4830 or a G92GTS... but thats all dependent on how much you can get each of them for.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> A 4850? I say a 4830 or a G92GTS... but thats all dependent on how much you can get each of them for.



Well, I'm going to try and hold out as long as I can with my friends X1900XT until the price drops on the 4850. Hoping it'll drop to £100 or lower when the rehash comes out in April.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 24, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well, I'm going to try and hold out as long as I can with my friends X1900XT until the price drops on the 4850. Hoping it'll drop to £100 or lower when the rehash comes out in April.



Yeah, just don't wait too too long though. I beleive by that time you will see GTX260's for around $160-75 USD & 4870's for a little under that. In which case it would be silly not to go the lil bit extra.

That's the bad part of waiting. The good part is, you get even better parts when you have the budget ready


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 24, 2009)

That's true!

Once I've saved enough I may even grab a 1GB 4870 depending on the price. I've seen a brand new one for just under £200 including delivery which is pretty nice. However, I'm not made of money.


----------



## r9 (Feb 24, 2009)

Please update my scores.


----------



## r9 (Feb 24, 2009)

And top OC I did CPUZ verification on 4.8GHz but when I was uploading I did not past verification because of my using 1.48 instead of 1.5 CPUZ and I `m waiting for cold weather to make it again.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 24, 2009)

XD

Freaking excellent score dude! How stable is it?


----------



## r9 (Feb 24, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> XD
> 
> Freaking excellent score dude! How stable is it?



At 4.7 was very stable booting at first no BSOD nothing. I did not run orthos I did not wanted to kill the cpu for nothing. And 4.8GHz is enough stable for CPUZ validation and that is it. I did not run even superp. I did run wprime and superp at 4.75GHz but was not faster than 4.7 run so I did not post it. The slow down I think was because I was runing the memory too fast at to tight timing and was not stable.


----------



## r9 (Feb 24, 2009)

ATi said:


> Hey guys, I don't know if you have the same problem than I do, but when I look at the temps on coretemp core 1 never goes down 29° and the core 2 is always 37°, with realtemp it's the same thing.
> When I look at load temps there's variation, but I think that the sensor is broken or something like that :S





miloshs said:


> same thing here...
> at idle:
> 
> BIOS = 23oC
> ...



Stuck core sensor. I have one at 54C. It is showing only above 54C every thing below 54C and stays stuck.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 24, 2009)

Fair play!

Keep at it.

If I do get a E5200 I just hope I can get the FSB to 1333MHz, I'd be happy with that. Wishful thinking maybe...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 24, 2009)

I would say 333fsb is kinda like the normal with these chips. I usually keep mine clocked there.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 24, 2009)

EXCELLENT!

Just asked our buyer if she can source me a OEM E5200.


----------



## _jM (Feb 24, 2009)

yes 333mhz is the norm my chip really loves 12 x 333 = 4.00GHZ  FSB 1333MHZ @ 1.456v

Oh and the reason for trading out the visiontek 4870 for this 260 was because that pos VTek card had NO temp sensor and fan speed controller.. ran hotter than hell, and on top of all that I couldn't play fallout 3 or crysis without the damn thing over heating and  crashing every 5 mins or so.. the BFG GTX 260 (216 model) runs @ 35c at 63% fan speed, I have NO problems with it at all so far.


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 25, 2009)

@r9 
Omg r9 4.8ghz thats e8600 oc speeds!! This still on air cooling?


----------



## az_r2d1 (Feb 25, 2009)

*fry's combo w e5200 any good ?*

Looking to build a budget gaming machine. Fry's electro has an intel combo (doesn't mention what board) , is this any good ? Can it be overclocked at all ? Doesn't need to go for records, but would be nice to bump it to ~3.5 or so. price is 90 bucks.
Thanks


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum az_r2d1!

From the experiences in this thread, you shouldn't have too much trouble reaching a nice OC depending how well the motherboard supplied in the bundle deals with OC'ing. Even if you only get 3GHz out of it, that's still a 500MHz speed boost for free right?

I think I'll be purchasing my E5200 this Friday, unless the E6400 on eBay doesn't go above £45 then I'll purchase that. Only thinking of price, I can't help but think the E5200 will be a better chip. Hmmm... all depends on how much it goes for.


----------



## r9 (Feb 25, 2009)

clock_ed said:


> @r9
> Omg r9 4.8ghz thats e8600 oc speeds!! This still on air cooling?



Yes.


----------



## r9 (Feb 25, 2009)

az_r2d1 said:


> Looking to build a budget gaming machine. Fry's electro has an intel combo (doesn't mention what board) , is this any good ? Can it be overclocked at all ? Doesn't need to go for records, but would be nice to bump it to ~3.5 or so. price is 90 bucks.
> Thanks



That is very nice price. But I don`t know about the mobo. I think you will have to try it. Even if does not have voltage control in bios, on stock volts you will hit 3.2 GHz maybe more. I have never tested how far it goes at stock volts.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2009)

r9 said:


> That is very nice price. But I don`t know about the mobo. I think you will have to try it. Even if does not have voltage control in bios, on stock volts you will hit 3.2 GHz maybe more. I have never tested how far it goes at stock volts.



That's something I always do first.


----------



## az_r2d1 (Feb 25, 2009)

r9 said:


> That is very nice price. But I don`t know about the mobo. I think you will have to try it. Even if does not have voltage control in bios, on stock volts you will hit 3.2 GHz maybe more. I have never tested how far it goes at stock volts.



Thanks all.
Yeah I will try it out I guess. I can always return it if it doesn't work out well. 
How much does the e5200 by itself go for these days ? 
I gues I could google that... 

edit: 70 something at newegg for just the cpu... I might just pick this one up and try it


----------



## r9 (Feb 25, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> That's something I always do first.



 It has no practical use. But it gives a clue of how good the CPU is. That is just teasing.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 25, 2009)

It is practical if you don't want to move above stock voltage whilst gaining something for free.


----------



## az_r2d1 (Feb 25, 2009)

The board is the ECS G31T-M
Worth it ?


----------



## r9 (Feb 25, 2009)

az_r2d1 said:


> The board is the ECS G31T-M
> Worth it ?



ECS and G31 not worth it. But for the price of combo the mobo is some thing like 10$. I don`t know really.


----------



## r9 (Feb 25, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It is practical if you don't want to move above stock voltage whilst gaining something for free.



But are you going to use it on stock volts


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes!

I'm going to have to use the retail copper based stock fan until I pick up a Thermalright 120.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm going to have to use the retail copper based stock fan until I pick up a Thermalright 120.




LOL ...

Call me crazy but I had put an e5200 at 1.6v under a stock cooler. Is that bad? 

PS: During benching at that voltage it wouldn't exceed 55C acrossed the cores. I do have stuck sensors at idle and wont go below 32C.


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 26, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm going to have to use the retail copper based stock fan until I pick up a Thermalright 120.



Mate, the stock cooler isn't copper based. it as a low profile all alu haetsink. If you have seen a 65nm c2d stock heatsink, it's about half the height. i'm guessing 3.2-3.5ghz stock cooler, 3.5-4ghz aftermarket cooler. 4ghz+ water cooling, is prob the general rule.

Ed


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

clock_ed said:


> Mate, the stock cooler isn't copper based. it as a low profile all alu haetsink. If you have seen a 65nm c2d stock heatsink, it's about half the height. i'm guessing 3.2-3.5ghz stock cooler, 3.5-4ghz aftermarket cooler. 4ghz+ water cooling, is prob the general rule.
> 
> Ed



I can take a picture if you want. I didn't say the stock cooler for a E5200.


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 26, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I can take a picture if you want. I didn't say the stock cooler for a E5200.



I know what you mean mate, i got one for my e4300.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

^^

I believe mine is from a E4300. 

It'll suffice, better than the low profile junk supplied with the E5200.


----------



## _jM (Feb 26, 2009)

FYI My 5200 was able to reach 3.3ghz on stock voltages    So you will be fine with that cooler until you want to push it further with more volts.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 26, 2009)

_jM said:


> FYI My 5200 was able to reach 3.3ghz on stock voltages    So you will be fine with that cooler until you want to push it further with more volts.



Excellent!

The more I read this thread and about the E5200 the more appealing and the more it makes sense to purchase one. It really does depend on how much the E6400 goes for on eBay. _If_ it is half the price of the E5200 then I'll definitely go for the E6400, lap the bugger and see what I can get. Just the E5200 appeals so much (despite the lack of L2 cache - which is the same as the E6400 anyway) 45nm opposed to the 65nm of the E6400.

Hmmm.... really depends on the price of the E6400, if it hits anymore than £40 I'll just grab the E5200.


----------



## _jM (Feb 26, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Excellent!
> 
> The more I read this thread and about the E5200 the more appealing and the more it makes sense to purchase one. It really does depend on how much the E6400 goes for on eBay. _If_ it is half the price of the E5200 then I'll definitely go for the E6400, lap the bugger and see what I can get. Just the E5200 appeals so much (despite the lack of L2 cache - which is the same as the E6400 anyway) 45nm opposed to the 65nm of the E6400.
> 
> Hmmm.... really depends on the price of the E6400, if it hits anymore than £40 I'll just grab the E5200.



A budget is a budget... Im right there with ya m8.. just go for what you can afford


----------



## r9 (Feb 26, 2009)

@JM
Please update according to posts #148 and #149


----------



## Fleck (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, I REALLY need a board that'll let me raise voltages


----------



## r9 (Feb 26, 2009)

Fleck said:


> Wow, I REALLY need a board that'll let me raise voltages



If you want serious overclocks than yes you gonna need one.


----------



## _jM (Feb 26, 2009)

r9 said:


> @JM
> Please update according to posts #148 and #149



I will ASAP.. I've been a lazy bish last few days.. lols   My ear infection is gone so Ive been gaming out with my new headset (RAZER Barracuda's) 5.1 surround in these babies woot! This is one of the better investments I've contributed to my gaming habbit/hobby I have never owned a headset of this quality.. worth every penny I spent on em. ($95) .. Cool thing is .. I sold my old 184pin DDR 400 Kingston HyperX (3GB) For 80$ .. so its kinda like I got em for a little over $15...

But yea Im going to get your scores updated tonite, I promise...


----------



## _jM (Feb 27, 2009)

*Fixed*



r9 said:


> @JM
> Please update according to posts #148 and #149



All scores have been updated as of Fri. Feb. 27th 09 @ 4:30pm 

Just wanted to say thank you to all of the members here that have put forth the effort to help me build this thread. It has been a very fun learning experience for all of us and im sure there will plenty more to come. Thanks Guys!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 27, 2009)

^^

Well I didn't win the E6400, some bum'ole beat me by £1 - so kudos to them. Now I have the option of buying a E5200 for £40 off eBay or waiting for the R0 revision to be released in April.

Hmm... can I hold out?


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 27, 2009)

Think I've found the max of my chip without insane volts:
Vcore 1.6v, pretty stable, afew mins of occt and gamed for about 15min, till it crashed. lol
fsb term/vtt was 1.45v, nb:1.55v


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice!

XD


----------



## r9 (Feb 27, 2009)

clock_ed said:


> Think I've found the max of my chip without insane volts:
> Vcore 1.6v, pretty stable, afew mins of occt and gamed for about 15min, till it crashed. lol
> fsb term/vtt was 1.45v, nb:1.55v



Don`t giveup


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 2, 2009)

I couldn't wait any longer. My current setup is just too damn temperamental. I blue-screened when playing CoD 4 on Sunday morning and couldn't get back into Windows so I've just ordered 2GB of Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1333MHz and, shamelessly a OEM E5*3*00 as some bum'ole bought the last E5200 on Saturday.

So instead of having them bought for £98.89, I got them for £104.64 - which is cheaper than eBuyer. I would have got a OEM E5200 and OCZ Platinum (looser timings) RAM for £106.06 - so I kinda saved there.

Gutted I won't be joining the E5200 club. :/


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 2, 2009)

How far would you guys take this on stock fans?

for a 24/7 clock :] cheers

Had it at 3.0 ghz but the temps went from 28 c@2.8 ghz up to 34 c!

I know that's still in the safe range by miles but what do you guys think?


----------



## Fleck (Mar 2, 2009)

34C is ice cold.  Worry when you hit 70.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheers, how ever it now refuses to be stable.

Will fiddle about a bit more.


----------



## Fleck (Mar 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Cheers, how ever it now refuses to be stable.
> 
> Will fiddle about a bit more.



Gotta raise the voltage.  Of course the faster you go the more cooling you're gonna need, and everyone's mileage will vary when overclocking, if you hit 4GHz with a high voltage and it's still running at 50C under load and crashing, you've probably hit the limit.  You'd probably have to go water cooling to lower the temps a little and have a CHANCE at a stable system, but it definitely won't guarantee anything just coz you're lowering the temps.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel like a skank.

I know it's not an E5200 but I got my E5300 about 5 minutes ago. I doubt my girlfriend will be keen if I start building my rig tonight, but we'll see.

I'll keep coming back to this thread to see how you guys are getting on. Especially when people with R0 E5200s start popping up.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 3, 2009)

@IC

You skank!  I am soo interested in just selling my e5200 right now to just go out and purchase an R0. May have better luck than what I had. This damn M0 needs too much voltage for what it is.

O btw, I expect results to better than our e52's!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope so! 

I'm going to see how far I can get the bugger on the stock copper based Intel cooler as I'm going to have wait before I can purchase a Thermalright Black True 120. Ymmmm!


----------



## r9 (Mar 3, 2009)

R0 aka 5GHz  
That how i see it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 3, 2009)

Fleck said:


> Gotta raise the voltage.  Of course the faster you go the more cooling you're gonna need, and everyone's mileage will vary when overclocking, if you hit 4GHz with a high voltage and it's still running at 50C under load and crashing, you've probably hit the limit.  You'd probably have to go water cooling to lower the temps a little and have a CHANCE at a stable system, but it definitely won't guarantee anything just coz you're lowering the temps.




Bah sounds like I got a processor that is sub par then, someone earlier got to 3.3 on stock voltages!

I needed 1.3 volts to get to 3ghz : [

Edit: found out the reason for the problems, something in my OS is notching down the voltages about .300  to .400 so at stock voltages I was running at 1.1700 instead of 1.2 !


Seams to be stable with voltages set to 1.2500 in bios, when in the operating system it says it is at 1.2240.



Will let you know how I do in a bit : ]


----------



## _jM (Mar 3, 2009)

*Rig Updated!!!!!!!*

OK here's what this big ass GTX 260 looks like in my mid tower. And Im posting a few pix of my latest idea...














OK here's my new creation I had... I had to find a way to keep the PSU plug more stable when moving the case around. (I would move the case and the plug would pop out from time to time)









waddya think guys?


----------



## sxcce (Mar 4, 2009)

i just get 4.16GHZ,and 13.9s


----------



## r9 (Mar 4, 2009)

_jM said:


> OK here's what this big ass GTX 260 looks like in my mid tower. And Im posting a few pix of my latest idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome.  Coming from some that does not have a case


----------



## _jM (Mar 4, 2009)

lol...thanks


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got my new build up and running with an e5200.  I only have the stock cooler so Im just going to push it to about 3 ghz and that's fine with me.  Btw is there something to look for to see if you have an R0 chip?  I got my chip from newegg and it had a pack date of 1-23-09 I think, so it's pretty recent.


edit-I just ran CPU-Z and I have M0

I wanted to be special


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yup, R0's I beleive dont hit "shelves" until April.

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, Im just overall impressed with this CPU, it doesn't have the cache of its older brothers but I upgraded from a P4. So it's still a huge increase.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 4, 2009)

I can just imagine, I came from an e1200 . An even more minimal bump than what you had experienced. I'll say it again, I keep mine locked at 3.5Ghz 1.4v 24/7.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 4, 2009)

Ive recommended this CPU to 2 friends so far and each of them got them to 3.4ghz stable first attempt with no vcore adjustments. Amazing.


----------



## halfwaythere (Mar 4, 2009)

*Lets spice things up a bit*

Im not sure but I think this is the spi WR on air.

Unfortunately the chip died but not on an oc session.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone got an ideas as to why my voltages are lower then what I set them too in the Bios?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I built my rig last night. Obviously I couldn't wait, I'm pretty pleased so far - I haven't actually managed to sort anything as of yet, which I'll do tonight but so fair I checked CPU-Z and with everything at stock, my vCore was 1.0125 when it was running at 2.6GHz (800MHz FSB) can't wait to get this mother up and running.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't seem to get my rig to boot with these settings...

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 12
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 333
FSB Frequency: 333
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: 1333
DRAM Command Rate: 2
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency: 9
RAS# to CAS# Delay: 9
RAS# Precharge: 9
RAS# Active Time: 24
RAS# to RAS# Delay: auto
REF Cycle Time: auto
Write Recovery Time: auto
Read to Precharge Time: auto
Read to Write Delay(S/D): auto
Write to Read Delay(S): auto
Write to Read Delay(D): auto
Read To Read Delay(S): auto
Read To Read Delay(D): auto
Write To Write Delay(S): auto
Write To Write Delay(D): auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Dynamic Write Control: Disabled

Ai Clock Twister: auto
Ai Transaction Booster: auto

CPU Voltage: 1.40
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.40
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.40
DRAM Voltage: 1.9
North Bridge Voltage: 1.40
South Bridge Voltage: 1.05
Clock Over-Charging Voltage: 1

Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: Auto
NB GTL Voltage Reference: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Advanced CPU Settings:
CPU Ratio Setting: 12
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
PECI: Disabled

... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2009)

Bring up your CPU voltage.


----------



## _jM (Mar 6, 2009)

my 5200 doesnt like the FSB strap.. so maybe you should leave it at auto.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Bring up your CPU voltage.



I'll try 1.55 tonight.



			
				_jM said:
			
		

> my 5200 doesnt like the FSB strap.. so maybe you should leave it at auto.



Samething, restarts then doesn't resume.


----------



## smakked (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey all

First post on this forum 
Just got a e 5300 today and its a RO stepping will post results later.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 6, 2009)

SWEET!

Don't forget to fill in your System Specification. 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2009)

smakked said:


> Hey all
> 
> First post on this forum
> Just got a e 5300 today and its a RO stepping will post results later.



Oh no way!!! Definitely give us some cool screenshots. My prediction = R0 is a 4Ghz 24/7 stable.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 6, 2009)

I freaking hope so. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. I've been browsing the ASUS forums all morning (in between customer support) and I'm about to make a post now. See what people say...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2009)

See what the 11.5 multi will do for you. Oh and your CPU GTL's, try 0.63.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 6, 2009)

I've tried my multi at 10 with the same settings... nuffin'! I'll definitely try the GTL at 0.63 though.


----------



## smakked (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey all

Currently in testing phase still, just seeing what it can do, is game stable at this atm, will test more.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2009)

Son of a.... :shadedshu

I haven't been able to get past 210FSB. Really disappointed.


----------



## r9 (Mar 7, 2009)

smakked said:


> Hey all
> 
> First post on this forum
> Just got a e 5300 today and its a RO stepping will post results later.


Let as see it please.


JrRacinFan said:


> Oh no way!!! Definitely give us some cool screenshots. My prediction = R0 is a 4Ghz 24/7 stable.


Go for 5 Ghz 


InnocentCriminal said:


> Son of a.... :shadedshu
> 
> I haven't been able to get past 210FSB. Really disappointed.



I some how don`t think it is the cpu. If it is the worst E5200 ever.

When applying Bios overclock settings powerdown PC completely and powerup again.
And why DDR3 why ?


----------



## r9 (Mar 7, 2009)

smakked said:


> Hey all
> 
> Currently in testing phase still, just seeing what it can do, is game stable at this atm, will test more.



I missed this post . 4 GHz at 1.344V and stable wow. And if it scale well with voltage increase I think it will match or even surpass my CPU


----------



## r9 (Mar 7, 2009)

halfwaythere said:


> Im not sure but I think this is the spi WR on air.
> 
> Unfortunately the chip died but not on an oc session.



The record is here 4.8 GHz .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2009)

My PC does power down completely when applying new BIOS settings (especially OC) but it won't resume, I have to hit reset and then go back to default or my current stable OC which is 2.74GHz.

I really have no idea what I'm missing.


----------



## r9 (Mar 7, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> My PC does power down completely when applying new BIOS settings (especially OC) but it won't resume, I have to hit reset and then go back to default or my current stable OC which is 2.74GHz.
> 
> I really have no idea what I'm missing.



That is what I`m talking about. You power down the PC manually if it is needed take out power cable from PSU. On some boards I have noticed that when applying CPU and MEM OC at once and specially if you do big jump that the first time is needed to do that.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, I'm confused. I'll set my desired settings and then what, save & exit and then unplug my PC before it comes back on?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2009)

r9 said:


> That is what I`m talking about. You power down the PC manually if it is needed take out power cable from PSU. On some boards I have noticed that when applying CPU and MEM OC at once and specially if you do big jump that the first time is needed to do that.





InnocentCriminal said:


> OK, I'm confused. I'll set my desired settings and then what, save & exit and then unplug my PC before it comes back on?



With mine I force a power down by holding the power button, give it a few seconds turn it back on and bam it posts.

@smakked

So we can also assume you can do 3.5Ghz at under 1.3v then? Definitely cool running chips then. Where did you purchase yours? Think its possible for myself to buy a for certain R0 chip?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have my e5200 running at 3 ghz 1.22 volts idle temps of 25c under full load no more then 40c ( stock cooler)

How far do you reckon I could push this wee chip, baring tomorrow I get a Freezer 7 tomorrow and 2 more 120 mm case fans at 60 CFM.

( I have to wear a jacket next to this case! he he)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2009)

3Ghz stock voltages? Im wondering why everyone else is having luck with these chips and I got s**t. For 3Ghz and above for Super rock stable i need 1.3v @ 3Ghz and above.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 7, 2009)

.200 above stock to be fair : ]

I don't know what to suggest in regards to your chip, been messing with computers for years but only recently been over clocking.

I can only assume that as long as they're stable at stock settings then Intel will let them be sold : [


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> .200 above stock to be fair : ]
> 
> I don't know what to suggest in regards to your chip, been messing with computers for years but only recently been over clocking.
> 
> I can only assume that as long as they're stable at stock settings then Intel will let them be sold : [



I guess I just got a crap dud chip, my VID is 1.225.


----------



## clock_ed (Mar 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> 3Ghz stock voltages? Im wondering why everyone else is having luck with these chips and I got s**t. For 3Ghz and above for Super rock stable i need 1.3v @ 3Ghz and above.



It depends how stable you want it. My chip is stable for gaming and 1hr occt at 4.2ghz on 1.55v.
Though orthos will fail within about 30min!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 7, 2009)

This one is a family computer so I need it so it won't crash during word and games ha ha.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2009)

clock_ed said:


> It depends how stable you want it. My chip is stable for gaming and 1hr occt at 4.2ghz on 1.55v.
> Though orthos will fail within about 30min!!





pantherx12 said:


> This one is a family computer so I need it so it won't crash during word and games ha ha.



Orthos = 18second fail with 3.5Ghz @ 1.38v but 1.4v is super stable and can run 24/7. No issues. 1.27v VTT.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I'm still getting slapped around by the fact I can't get any higher than 2.74GHz. 



When you guys say about manually powering down, I don't quite follow. I know _how_ to do it I just don't understand why. I mean, if you do it before leaving the BIOS the values won't be written/saved. If I do it once I've left the BIOS it doesn't have any effect.

I'm not a quitter so I'll keep trying.


----------



## r9 (Mar 7, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well, I'm still getting slapped around by the fact I can't get any higher than 2.74GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You change Bios settings and do save and exit and the PC is restarting but wont boot you take out power cable from PSU or hold power button for 5 sec to power down and then you powerup PC again.
And don`t giveup I was strugling to go above 3.8 GHz long time.
And try FSB jumps I had J&W P35 that 95% of combinations FSB and CPU multi did not work and in the end it let me 4.23 GHz. Try for example 11.5 X 330 and sync memory with FSB


----------



## r9 (Mar 7, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> OK, I'm confused. I'll set my desired settings and then what, save & exit and then unplug my PC before it comes back on?



Yes.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 7, 2009)

No idea what I did, but it worked. Maybe discharging the board when it was turned off worked I dunno, can't be certain for sure, but either way I'm on my way to 4GHz.


----------



## r9 (Mar 8, 2009)

That powering down is very illogical I know. But the mobo need that. After one successful post it is accepting new overclocks easy and it is posting at first. This provable happened to many of you: You get new mobo and CPU and overclocking them step by step and from 2.5 you get to 4 GHz stable.
Then you reset bios for what ever reason boot the PC at stock settings and enter bios you adjust all settings to previous stable 4.0 GHz and it wont post and you reset bios and wander how is possible to work and post before 15 min and not now. And than the power down of PC is needed the soft reset of bios it is not enough.
And with my MSI P43 this power down it is not needed the mobo it is doing it automaticly  when I make drastic change in the bios the PC is restarting, the fans speen, the mobo it self it is powering down once more, and then starts again so I don`t need to power it down manually. But this power down works with MSI P31 and especially with J&W P35 pro.

And there is one more wall at 3.8GHz but it is solvable with powering down the mobo .
And waiting for screens of 4 GHz .


----------



## r9 (Mar 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I guess I just got a crap dud chip, my VID is 1.225.



This is fifth E5200 that I used . I could not get past 3.8 GHz and I got pissed off .
So I decided to find better E5200. So at work I was doing fast overclocks to see potential of the CPU and if I think  it is better I was switching it with home one. The funny story is that current one I did not tested. My P7N platinum died and from work I took J&W P35 and this CPU that I pick random. But because I change it at the same time with the mobo I tought that is the mobo that is letting me go past 3.8 GHz http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82283 .

My point it is no matter what mobo mem psu you have if the CPU it is not good sample it is nothing you could do.


----------



## smakked (Mar 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @smakked
> 
> So we can also assume you can do 3.5Ghz at under 1.3v then? Definitely cool running chips then. Where did you purchase yours? Think its possible for myself to buy a for certain R0 chip?



Yes mine does up to 3.6 at stock volts but seem to need a bit more to get to 4 gig Linpack stable, currently at 3.9 gig linpack stable with 1.35volts . Not sure if you can and where you could purchase one, remembering I am in Australia and i got mine from MSY (those in Oz know this store well)


----------



## JUDOHAWK (Mar 8, 2009)

I got my E5200 to 3 ghz stable on the stock cooler and stock voltage.  I don't want to push it any more unless I get aftermarket cooling though.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 8, 2009)

I've hit a wall at 310FSB. Sometimes 311 works, sometimes it doesn't. Still, not givin' up!


----------



## _jM (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I had to find a nice medium for my OC and Ram... cool thing is, because I have a nForce chipset on this board I can use the Nvidia control panel now. For some reason I have noticed that the BIOS on this board is shit... it will NOT save any data i have changed i.e. clocks,ram timing,voltages.. the only way i can save it is by saving the timing to a profile in the BIOS. Every time I reboot I have to load the profile and restart from there. Once I get into Windows I can tweak it from the Nvidia Control panel ... weird..

Here's what I have now.. including my GPU OC


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 12, 2009)

3.5 ghz @ 1.392v

Not so good! Volt wise, but it runs nice and cool, 26c idle, around 40c under full load.


Edit: put a HiperFLOW blue led fan on the side panel, now idling at 22-23c. Under max load the temps float around 37c.


----------



## r9 (Mar 14, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> No idea what I did, but it worked. Maybe discharging the board when it was turned off worked I dunno, can't be certain for sure, but either way I'm on my way to 4GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get too ?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hers my best so far 






I know its only 3.75GHz, but look at the volts I had to use.  I can't wait to get this under my phase change.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 15, 2009)

r9 said:


> Where did you get too ?



I'm stuck. I've managed to get to 3.59GHz but I've had to increase most of the voltages massively compared to what I have with for 3.45GHz. I have a feeling I have a broken CPU temperature diode as Core 0 is always 34°C and Core 1 is the only one to fluctuate but I doubt that would hinder me actually OC'ing.

I'm still fiddling, but I doubt I'll be hitting 4GHz.


----------



## _jM (Mar 15, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm stuck. I've managed to get to 3.59GHz but I've had to increase most of the voltages massively compared to what I have with for 3.45GHz. I have a feeling I have a broken CPU temperature diode as Core 0 is always 34°C and Core 1 is the only one to fluctuate but I doubt that would hinder me actually OC'ing.
> 
> I'm still fiddling, but I doubt I'll be hitting 4GHz.



you didn't break it... my E5200 is the same way. and it was like that right out the box. i believe mine is stuck around 33c or so..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, after some meddling. I've managed to get 319FSB stable. 



So, I'm at 3.5GHz which is pretty good considering the 2.6GHz stock speed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 15, 2009)

_jM said:


> you didn't break it... my E5200 is the same way. and it was like that right out the box. i believe mine is stuck around 33c or so..



Yup yup mine sticks at 32C on idle when I know for certain its quite a bit cooler. I mean with no overclock at all, going by RealTemp, at 1.2v my load temp is 37C.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, 319 isn't stable but 318 is. I'll keep playing because it usually sticks for a few days then I'm able to push higher. So far I'm happy...

3.5GHz, 318FSB, 1272MHz on my RAM with 6-6-6-15-1T command rate.


----------



## _jM (Mar 15, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well, after some meddling. I've managed to get 319FSB stable.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm at 3.5GHz which is pretty good considering the 2.6GHz stock speed.



Awesome man! Good to see you are getting what you wanted out of that chip! Now lets see if we can squeeze some more outa that sucker! ( Im sure we can, you are just now breaking it in!)

Now Lets see some benches!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 15, 2009)

If I can get 11.5 multi stable I'll be able to get it to 3.65GHz but 3.59GHz with that multi wasn't. 



I'll download SuperPi now.


----------



## _jM (Mar 15, 2009)

Not too shabby there!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 15, 2009)

^^

I'm pretty pleased. I've just been trying to get 3.65GHz stable but it'll BSOD into XP and 7 and not matter what I throw at it won't happen. Looks as if I'll have to loosen my timings to see if I can get past 318.


----------



## smakked (Mar 16, 2009)

Good work InnocentCriminal Keep pushing it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks!

I don't understand why it'll crap out at 319FSB with slightly increased voltages or not be at all stable with a 11.5 multi. Not to worry, I may have a fiddle sometime this week, but as my GF is here I doubt I will.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2009)

Tried .63 GTL's and about 2 notches higher CPU VTT/FSB Termination?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 16, 2009)

My GTLs are already at 0.63 and increasing the VTT and FSB Term doesn't seem to yield anything, even if I push it further still (obviously within safe values) I still don't seem to get it stable. The board seems to be grossly temperamental so I expect it might work at some point.

I may get time tonight to play detective, but I doubt it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 16, 2009)

Either A) Your walling on your chosen FSB strap or B) RAM wont go further.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok now I really feel cheap-shotted. I got a E7200 thinking it should do 4GHz reasonably comfortable and here I am not able to get it stable over 3.6GHz even tho it'll boot windows @ 3.85


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 16, 2009)

Mine won't stay stable at 3.5 had to take it back to 3.4 for it to stabilise its self : (


----------



## _jM (Mar 16, 2009)

Got my Q9550 today!!! The ASUS Maximus II Formula comes in tomorrow with my ram and vista. Thursday or friday im getting the EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 55nm card... another 4gb of ram and a Coolermaster V8! Man... this weekend is going to rock! Im painting my new ANTEC 900 today.

Jr.. if your wondering.. I sold my whole PC today for 1250$ and im spending maybe 675$ I told the guy that he cannot get it untill i get ALL my new stuff in from newegg. lols (im not going w/out a pc) 

I will post pics of the new build soon.. Ima start a worklog of the new build tonite, so everyone can see my progress and what im doing to the case


----------



## _jM (Mar 16, 2009)

ok  this q9550 is a C1 stepping.. is that good? Im not too keen on the Quads yet...


----------



## r9 (Mar 16, 2009)

_jM said:


> Got my Q9550 today!!! The ASUS Maximus II Formula comes in tomorrow with my ram and vista. Thursday or friday im getting the EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 55nm card... another 4gb of ram and a Coolermaster V8! Man... this weekend is going to rock! Im painting my new ANTEC 900 today.
> 
> Jr.. if your wondering.. I sold my whole PC today for 1250$ and im spending maybe 675$ I told the guy that he cannot get it untill i get ALL my new stuff in from newegg. lols (im not going w/out a pc)
> 
> I will post pics of the new build soon.. Ima start a worklog of the new build tonite, so everyone can see my progress and what im doing to the case



You lucky @#$@#$@#$%^&^%& you.
I`m waiting for now build log .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2009)

Just a little update, managed to get it to 3.55GHz now (322FSB). I'm chuckling at how it won't originally work, leave it a few days then try again. I ran through SuperPi last night when at 321 and I shaved off a little it of time but nothing amazing. Still, lookin' good.


----------



## _jM (Mar 18, 2009)

r9 said:


> You lucky @#$@#$@#$%^&^%& you.
> I`m waiting for now build log .



go here to see the new case i painted 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88500


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2009)

WOO!

Worklog!


----------



## r9 (Mar 18, 2009)

_jM said:


> go here to see the new case i painted
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88500



Awsome awsome awsome


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Just a little update, managed to get it to 3.55GHz now (322FSB). I'm chuckling at how it won't originally work, leave it a few days then try again. I ran through SuperPi last night when at 321 and I shaved off a little it of time but nothing amazing. Still, lookin' good.



What volts you running to get that?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2009)

1.368 in the BIOS which is 1.344 within CPU-Z.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, I wonder what is holding back mine so much?


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

man... sure do miss benching with you guys. My new toys have been keeping me busy lately! Just wanted to tell you guys that I will still keep up with the thread updates when new benches are posted  Keep those puppy's push'n the max!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 29, 2009)

^^

Unfortunately I've hit a wall again and since installing the 9.3 Cat drivers I can't seem to get much stable. I have however found that my max FSB is around 320 - seeing how far I can go on on 1.24volts now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am currently running at 3.4ghz stable can anyone help me get higher?

All I've changed is the FSB ( 270 x12.5) and uped the volts.

Would appreciate the help, I want this chip running at 4ghz if I can 

( Idles temps of 20 c at the moment)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2009)

I've hit a wall with my E5300 as well and can't seem to get past 3.47GHz I _did_ have 3.55 stable, then I installed the 9.3 Cat drivers and ever since then I haven't been able to get back to it.

However, that won't help you. Can you list your BIOS settings please?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure .

Ai overclock tuner [manual]
CPU ratio setting [auto]
FSB Freq [270]
PCIE freq [auto]
FSB strap top north bridge [auto]
Dram Freq [auto]
Dram CLK skew on chanel a1 [auto]
"                    "  a2 [auto]
"                    "  b1
"                    "  b2
Dram Timing Control [auto]
1st info : 8-8-8-20-4-60-8-4
2nd info : 9-4-7-4-9-4-7
3rd info : 18-6-1-9-9

Dram Static read control [auto]
Dram dynamic write control [auto]
dram read training [auto]
dram write training [auto]
Mem. OC charger [auto]
AI clock twister [auto]
Ai Transaction booster [auto]
c/p : a1 a2 b1 b2
LVL : 08 08 08 08

CPU voltage [1.38125
CPU gtl reference [auto]
CPU PLL voltage [auto]
FSB termination voltage [auto]
dram voltage [auto]
NB voltage [auto]
SB voltage [auto]
PCIE sata voltage [auto]

Load line calibration [auto]
CPU spread spectrum [auto]
PCIE spread spectrum [auto]
CPU clock screw [auto]


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2009)

As I'm still getting to grips with OC'ing mine, maybe jM can help you out as he has a P5Q.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm sure someone can :]

Even if I can't get higher 900mhz faster then stock is not bad at all, saved me alot of pennies at any rate!

On a completely unrelated matter, I have a vistron 32 too, not bad at all are they! Ebuyer?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I got my free as it came with my phone contract. Only snag really is the colour ratio but I don't mind as it was _free!_


----------



## r9 (Mar 31, 2009)

Standard OC procedure.
Lower mem ratio so mem would not come in the path of overclocking.
Raise chipset voltages and VTT FSB all of them to 1.4 roughly see how it would work for you.
CPU voltage any that when stresed with Orthos or Prime wont go above 65C depending on the cooler.

SB 1.4 V
FSB VTT 1.4 V
CPU 1.45 V


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't seam to have a mem ratio setting?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2009)

Weirdly it doesn't give you the option, it's a freaking pain in the ass. You have to set your DRAM to a specific speed to get the right ratio. 

These are the BIOS settings available.

I believe the memory dividers work like this...

*FSB*
200 -  5:3, 2:1
266 -  5:4, 3:2, 2:1
333 -  1:1, 6:5, 8:5, 2:1
400  - 1:1. 4:3, 3:2, 2:1


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 31, 2009)

So for example.

If I set" FSB strap to northbridge" to 400 will it automatically choose the 4:3 ratio if I set my DDR3 frequency to say 639mhz?

Any chance of anyone just editing the bios settings I posted into better ones? I think it may save us all some time ha ha.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 31, 2009)

My ratios are backwards I swear.

As for your ratio, if you can boot into Windows and use CPU-Z to check, I'd do that. I would have thought, if you have the FSB @ 270, the ratio @ 4:3 your RAM would be running at 720MHz.



Actually I have no idea.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Testicles 

Will wait for that chap you mentioned earlier to come help :]


----------



## _jM (Apr 1, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Testicles
> 
> Will wait for that chap you mentioned earlier to come help :]



That chap is here m8 ok here's a few setting I have for you to try out, follow them to the T! Make sure to put your RAM voltage to its rated specs. Seeing as your ram is 1600mhz then maybe you can try the FSB Strap @ 333 or 400. I know the 333 strap will work. The E5200's like for you to NOT mess with the GTL reference so dont worry about that! Try these and call me in the morning!

see below where the FSB strap is @ auto nad the ram is @ 1600? When you change the FSB Strap to 333 or 400 leave the DRAM Freqency to  auto because it will change with the strap on the FSB.

Ai overclock tuner [manual]
*CPU ratio setting 12.5*
*FSB Freq 333*
PCIE freq [auto]
*FSB strap top north bridge [auto]* optional 333 or 400mhz
*Dram Freq 1600mhz*
Dram CLK skew on chanel a1 [auto]
"                    "  a2 [auto]
"                    "  b1
"                    "  b2
Dram Timing Control [auto]
1st info : 8-8-8-20-4-60-8-4
2nd info : 9-4-7-4-9-4-7
3rd info : 18-6-1-9-9

Dram Static read control [auto]
Dram dynamic write control [auto]
dram read training [auto]
dram write training [auto]
*Mem. OC charger enable*
AI clock twister [auto]
Ai Transaction booster [auto]
c/p : a1 a2 b1 b2
LVL : 08 08 08 08

*CPU voltage 1.35*
CPU gtl reference [auto]
*CPU PLL voltage 1.68*
*FSB termination voltage 1.64*
*dram voltage 2.1* - assuming the rated spec is around 1.8-2.1v
*NB voltage 1.4*
SB voltage [auto]
PCIE sata voltage [auto]

*Load line calibration enable*
*CPU spread spectrum disable*
*PCIE spread spectrum disable*
*CPU clock screw disable*


got to advanced CPU options and change the C1E Support to disable and try those settings!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2009)

My dram frequency only goes up to 1333mhz in bios so I'll use that instead.

Also no disable CPU clock skew, so will set it to normal.

How ever I booted into windows seven anyways :]

Going to try my FSB strap to north bridge at 400 now 

By the by I think my ram runs at 1.3 volts so I set that much lower then you said 

Thanks !


Another by the by, CPU-z only ever shows me the speed of one core : / Speed fan lists the right Speed though 4178mhz


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2009)

I managed to get a slightly faster score on SuperPi _and_ my awesome wicked cool 4870 arrived so I have that to install tonight.

Hmmmm..... new GFX!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I should invest in some better graphics too, hd4350 is rubbish D:

In other news, my super pi score is rubbish now, 25 seconds it was 14 seconds before, what's up with that?

:S


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 1, 2009)

If you've dropped your RAM speed that could be the main cause tbh.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2009)

Aye that could be it ram is running at 1/2 so 667mhz D:

I wish you could manually set the divider.


By the by just thought I'd share this ( got this whilst messing around to try and increase ram speed)366x12.5







Although. just downloaded real temp as I was told it was more accurate and its telling me I'm running at 2009mhz(have taken the cpu back down to 4.2ghz), cpuz does the same, is it normal to report the speed of only one core?





Anyway about my ram ratio, I want my ram running at 1ghz minimum if possible ( 1333mhz if I can) so if you nice folks could help with that too that be wonderful :]


----------



## _jM (Apr 2, 2009)

Go into your BIOS and go to Advanced CPU options and Disable the INTEL Speed Step, what it does is steps down the clock when the PC is in Idle. When you disable that, you wont have that problem, it will stay at the full OC. 


Well Im assuming that I helped you out? If you have any questions I'll be around, k.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

_jM said:


> Go into your BIOS and go to Advanced CPU options and Disable the INTEL Speed Step, what it does is steps down the clock when the PC is in Idle. When you disable that, you wont have that problem, it will stay at the full OC.
> 
> 
> Well Im assuming that I helped you out? If you have any questions I'll be around, k.




Oh yes definitely, with the settings you gave me I can have up to 4.4 ghz stable ( stable enough for what I do anyway) I really appreciate the help :]

If you could help me with getting my ram up to speed aswell then I will appreciate you all the more XD


----------



## _jM (Apr 2, 2009)

You are welcome 

As far as your ram, set the FSB Strap back to Auto and then go to your DRam freq. and choose the speed you want. When you use the FSB Strap, it limits your Dram Frequency's.

Oh by the way, you made an excellent choice on that motherboard. Great OCer, just wait till you pop in a quadcore, then you will see that P45 shine 


If you look at my system specs, i moved up to the ASUS Maximus II Formula and a Q9550 from the E5200 and a P5Q Pro.. omg this CPU and board combo is amazing. I can run this Q9550 @ 4ghz with a 2000mhz FSB stable and there is room for more power! (check the second link under my signature)


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

It seams I got a EPIC e5200!!

Posting this from a 5ghz machine te he he






Can I be added to the list? or is there more info I need to provide?


----------



## _jM (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job dude, im really glad to have helped you out! I  will edit the scores page tomorrow, i have to go to bed now!  Lets see some benches  

*Go into your BIOS and go to Advanced CPU options and Disable the INTEL Speed Step and disable the C1E support also.*


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have any speed step option in my bios D:

Thanks alot again JM

as for benches what ones would you like to see?

I have prime 95 and superpi and hiper pi on my machine at the moment ( both the pi scores are rubbish though 20 seconds!)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Not to piss on your parade but you're not running at 5GHz, my 5300 does the same. Windows still uses the default multi so, it'll be doing 12.5 x 400 FSB = 5GHz. 

It's annoying as 3DMark gets its information from Windows and not from the motherboard etc.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Its running at 400x12.5 sah :]


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

So d'you have SpeedStep enabled, go into the advanced tab in your BIOS and under the CPU configuration you should see EIST and the a like. I'll be insanely jealous if you are at 5GHz.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have no speed step option in my bios.

Just ran " CPU speed professional" says I'm running at 4999mhz

Is there any other programs I could run to confirm 5.0ghz?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmmm... Everest, CoreTemp, RealTemp, SpeedFan, Sandra. I usually take CPU-Z's 'word' over Windows' tbh.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

If you look at my print screen from the last page I have speed fan running, it reports a speed of 5003mhz

Downloaded Everest


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Smooth!

You could be running at 5GHz, but I can't help but think that EIST is enabled and it's down clocking by dropping the multi to 6 hence why it states 6 x 400 at the CPU type.

Plus I'm incredibly jealous. Just I noticed that [my] Windows states I'm running 4.16GHz when I'm actually running at 3.5GHz.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

: ]

I hope it is running at 5ghz, certainly loads up windows as if it was 5ghz.

Going to read my motherboard manual again to find out about speed step settings.

I got all excited about getting 5ghz it be quite a let down if it turns out its not running at 5


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

I really hope it's not, 5GHz would be freaking amazing!

I'm hoping my rig will magically allow me to OC higher now that I have my 4870.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm wishing you luck  sending some magics down the internet as well.

As for speed step, still can't find it even though I've updated my bios, although if it was speed step causing the funny results, running prime 95 should make it go up right?

If yes then running prime 95 makes no difference at all!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

^^

So d'you have it set to 12.5 in the BIOS or 6?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> ^^
> 
> So d'you have it set to 12.5 in the BIOS or 6?




12.5 I'm using all the settings _JM gave me, cept I changed the FSB to 400.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Fair, then it must be CPU-Z that is lying... that or SpeedStep (EIST) is enabled. Download CPU Burn-In and run it for 5 minutes and then launch CPU-Z that'll should then report if the multi is being lowered or increased on the fly.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

No change, CPU-Z still reports core speed (core#0) 2399.9mhz multiplier x6.0 bus speed 400.0mhz.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

That is so odd. CPU-Z works flawlessly usually.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

*shrugs*

its being doing it since 3.4ghz.

Even running two instances of CPU burn in there is no difference in cpuz.

:S

What sort of temperatures would you expect 5ghz to run at?

Because my temps are real low at 100% load


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

It's hard to say really. I really do think it's running at 2.4GHz not 5GHz - which could explain the temps.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It's hard to say really. I really do think it's running at 2.4GHz not 5GHz - which could explain the temps.



Got any straight up CPU bench marks I could do? (as little ram testing as possible)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmmm... Everest and Sandra have some CPU benching utilities. I think.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ran performance test 7.0 compared my e5200 against 10 others (ranging from stock to 3.8 ghz) I did not do so well 

Looks like it could be running at x6 any ideas on what is causing this? ( and please don't say speed step because I can't find it anywhere ha ha)

Right just took bios back to my 3.4 ghz settings, when I first run Everest or CPUZ z they show 3.4ghz but nearly straight away the multiplier goes to x6

:S


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

It won't be called SpeedStep in the BIOS but EIST - it'll be under the Advanced tab in the BIOS not the Ai Tweaker.


----------



## miloshs (Apr 2, 2009)

Windows XP always reports the CPU speed as FSBxHIGHEST MULTI...  im running at 3.6ghz (300x12) and XP reports 3.75ghz (300x12.5).

Its definately not speed step thats causing this. If it was speed step once your PC starts using more resources speed step turns off and your CPU should run full speed. So if you've set multi to lets say 8x in BIOS and FSB at 400mhz XP would always portrait like you are running 400x12.5x... If you were to have speed step enabled, at IDLE (and low resource usage) state(s) CPU speed would be 400x6, and once you load it up (or increase resource usage) it would run 400x8..

If you really plan on overclocking turn off EIST, C1E and CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM in BIOS. 
EIST stands for "Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology", C1E is some kind of low power state and CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM is there to reduce "Electromagnetic Interference" (EMI) and can help in OC'ing if turned off.

Have in mind that once you turn off SPREAD SPECTRUM in BIOS it might happen that your CPU sensors report crazy temps (like 111oC or so), thats nothing to worry about since your CPU isnt really running at those high temps its just that the sensors sometimes go crazy 

But to tell you the truth...  You being able to run FSB at 400mhz with an E5200 is an awesome achievement (i walled out at 347mhz - 4.337Ghz@1.576V (1.62BIOS))...





you can see upper-right corner that everst didn't even detect my sensors 

  Going 400mhz on the FSB gives you a lot of room to increase your OC but i really wouldn't try going for 5ghz...  its quite impossible unless you have at least water cooling setup, and most of the times its not about the high temps but about high voltage which can insta kill your CPU...

check this out: http://www.adriansrojakpot.com/Speed_Demonz/BIOS_Guide/BIOS_Guide_02d.htm


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It won't be called SpeedStep in the BIOS but EIST - it'll be under the Advanced tab in the BIOS not the Ai Tweaker.




Nope nothing like that at all.

All that stuff ( other then EIST because I can't find it) was off during this.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

That is so odd. 

Well, keep going anyway, you might have to ignore Windows lying to you.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Even at stock my ram runs at 1:2 D: why!?

although at stock CPU z fluctuates between 1200mhz and 2500mhz.


RIGHT! something is very wrong, in bios I can set the FSB to 420 and it not only does windows boot, I can run everything fine and dandy : /

Scratch that, only works once apparently


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

:lol:

I wish I could get to 333 on my FSB.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah but what's the point of a high FSB when something halfs the multiplier?
What a massive pain in the arse.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't understand why it's dropping your multi - I thought EIST might have been enabled, but running CPU Burn-In proved that it wasn't as CPU-Z didn't change. 

Think I better whip out my monocle and pipe, this needs more investigation. 

I hope I can hit 333 on my FSB tonight, all I want is my CPU & RAM to run in sync. *sniff*


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

If I could get my ram to run at 1600mhz ( as its rated to do) and 3.5ghz I'd be happy 

Note worthy observation my idle cpu temp with CPUZ running is 23c without CPUZ it fluctuates between 24c and 31 c

:S


----------



## miloshs (Apr 2, 2009)

Try updating your BIOS


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

miloshs said:


> Try updating your BIOS



I have, to no avail. 


Can some of you chaps test out this

http://www.cpuspeedpro.com/download.php

Tell me if it gives you accurate results?
Because if it does then I am at 5ghz

Thanks guys :]


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2009)

The app gives false positives, panther. Meaning, whatever fsb speed you are at it will report back the cpu speed at its max multi. Meaning I am running 10x333 (3.3Ghz), the app recognizes my chip running at 12.5x333(4.2Ghz).

Altho, 5Ghz for you? I'm thinking your trying to run the fsb too high for these low walled chips.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> The app gives false positives, panther. Meaning, whatever fsb speed you are at it will report back the cpu speed at its max multi. Meaning I am running 10x333 (3.3Ghz), the app recognizes my chip running at 12.5x333(4.2Ghz).
> 
> Altho, 5Ghz for you? I'm thinking your trying to run the fsb too high for these low walled chips.



I'm set to 12.5 in bios.

"CPU TrueSpeed" also says 4999mhz. Will download and try a whole bunch of speed testers.

"CPUinfo v2.1.3" 5000mhz

"CPUID" reports 4999.1mhz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 2, 2009)

Post an Everest CPUID. I wanna see this 5Ghz clock!!!

EDIT:

Upon looking back a few pages, your bios is setting the chips minimum multi which is 6x. All of your apps for CPU speed detections are giving you false positives. You are in fact running @ 2.4Ghz 6x400. Congrats on the high FSB. Too bad you cant up that multi to 9x. Giving you a 3.6Ghz result at that fsb.


----------



## miloshs (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe the motherboard has gone KU-KU


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Post an Everest CPUID. I wanna see this 5Ghz clock!!!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Upon looking back a few pages, your bios is setting the chips minimum multi which is 6x. All of your apps for CPU speed detections are giving you false positives. You are in fact running @ 2.4Ghz 6x400. Congrats on the high FSB. Too bad you cant up that multi to 9x. Giving you a 3.6Ghz result at that fsb.



Bah how annoying! Any ideas as to why its doing that?

Also it does seam to be faster at certain things, it installs things faster and I squeeze an extra 10-15 fps out of NWN2 and about 5-10 on GTA San Andreas.


Could this be due to my ram being 800mhz at 400fsb? Speaking of ram, at stock it runs at 400mhz its rated to be 1600mhz. :S Any Ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks guys, sorry for false results 
I really wanted to believe speedfan! XD

Edit : Important observation, cpuz reports the multi being x6 with any amount of over clocking applied : / and on stock it flucuates between x6 and x12.5 ( mainly x6) have I got a shitty MB or Processor? 

Another observation, I can't manually set the multi ( which is how I got to fsb400 in the first place, thought it was set to x10)


----------



## francis511 (Apr 2, 2009)

What do you get with a superpi run (32m) ?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2009)

francis511 said:


> What do you get with a superpi run (32m) ?




Will let you know tomorrow had a over heating incident earlier ( me not the computer) and blacked out fell over and broke a rib!

So will go and rest it off for the moment.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 2, 2009)

Zombie jesus!

Wish you a speedy recovery dude!


----------



## _jM (Apr 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/everest.png




Im sorry but I have to go off topic here... In the above screen-shot.. your firefox skin is the shit, is that a downloadable skin or is that something that comes with Windows 7? Please tell me I must have it for my red&black theme I have going here! 

Did you check out my new build? Go to the first link under my signature to see what I mean.


----------



## _jM (Apr 3, 2009)

nevermind I found it... its called BloodFire and its sexy as hell too 


You can download BloodFire Here.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2009)

_jM said:


> nevermind I found it... its called BloodFire and its sexy as hell too
> 
> 
> You can download BloodFire Here.




I'm using redshift V3 https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4521 :]

Regarding super pi 32m in "5ghz" Unless super pi speeds up or slows down in the mean time loop 1 52 s so it will be about 20 minutes.

Not even close to a 5 ghz speed 

Again anyone got any ideas about how to make my multi 12.5 when over clocked?

Thanks guys.

Sort of good news! 3.4ghz with the multi at 10 :] 

Discovered it was the high fsb making the bios throttle the multi, the lower the multi the higher I can have the FSB ( up to 420 at x6) going to fiddle a whole bunch to see at what point the mutli is throttled back .


Most important observation thus far : having the multi set to 12.5 at ANY fsb sets the multi to x6! what the hell :S
How ever I will investigate this thurther, take the smallest babiest steps on each setting and see where it starts going haywire.

Cheers for all the help guys!

More updates: Started from 200 fsb, at 12.5 had the same half multiplier as before, but then I decided to simply try again on the exact same settings and VOILÀ!  Everything works fine, got up to 265fsb going up one at a time then it starts going stupid again but now I now its not completely buggered I will work around this problem 


Hit a wall at 278 fsb can't seam to get past it at all. Still it is actually running at 12.5 this time.
This is getting rather frustrating, every time I restart I switch of the computer it loads up at x6 again : / I need to find out what is causing this, so I can kill it with fire!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2009)

I know with a certain bios version on my board, if I am forced to clear cmos no matter what I do it will stick at 6x. So it's down to updating your bios.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know with a certain bios version on my board, if I am forced to clear cmos no matter what I do it will stick at 6x. So it's down to updating your bios.



I am on the latest version so I can't update I'm afraid 

I also hit a wall at 310 fsb x11 although this seams pretty stable ( putting it through prime 95 at the moment)



By the way guys, found the speed step setting, it only shows up when the multi is set to auto.


Is it worth noting that when ever it takes its self back to x6 the computer ( after clicking save and exit in bios) restarts completely I.E switches everything of, fans etc rather then the usual seamless restart?

Since I can't get passed 3.45 ghz at the moment, just experimenting around. ( to be deemed a success needs to be able to boot into windows and run super pi 1 million)

6x400 success
6.5x400 success
7x400 success
7.5x400 success
8x380 success
8.5x365 success
9x365 success
9.5x355 success
10x340 success
10.5x326 success
11x312 success
11.5x290 success
12x286 success
12.5x272 success

All results were used using JM's settings with FSB strap at 400mhz and DDR3 at the max setting each time.
I think the results are pretty interesting and I think with this info and your help I can get an even better OC, interesting enough 355x9.5 and 340x10 got the same super pi results of 15.865 with only one other beating them ( can't remember which now whoops)

So I will be going with 340x10 for the time being.


----------



## _jM (Apr 3, 2009)

Panther, go ahead and update the BIOS to the most recent version. That will help you out alot. I advise to actually download the KetXx modded Bios rather than  the one from ASUS, his Bios's are way more stable than the ASUS ones and they add more memory support also.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 4, 2009)

_jM said:


> Panther, go ahead and update the BIOS to the most recent version. That will help you out alot. I advise to actually download the KetXx modded Bios rather than  the one from ASUS, his Bios's are way more stable than the ASUS ones and they add more memory support also.



Did not think he had ones for the Q3?

Just read read his thread and it seams that Q3's are still not supported, did ask there to confirm though.


----------



## _jM (Apr 4, 2009)

well if your board isn't supported then atleast make sure you have the latest one from ASUS


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 4, 2009)

_jM said:


> well if your board isn't supported then atleast make sure you have the latest one from ASUS



I have 

I've said this like 5 times now, 4 times in this thread alone, 1 time on this very page he he.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 4, 2009)

jM, I have a new high OC! I just ran it guessing the settings, so I could probably go higher with more tweaking...





This is with C0 stepping as well, so I have a lower FSB wall.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

3.5ghz @10x 350.

Slowly getting there 

Thanks to ket for giving my a slightly modded bios.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, I'm stumped, I haven't been able to get past 320FSB at all now. 

Freaking weak!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

I can have high FSB, but the higher multipliers fail hard, 12.5 cant get past 270 even! 


What happens if you set the multi to 6, how high can you get the FSB then?

by the way.

3.6ghz now.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2009)

Even with my multi at 6 it won't boot at 320.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess now its your turn to post all your bios settings eh.

I'm sure one of us will spot something to help you.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2009)

I freaking hope so. All I want is for my rig to run at 333(FSB) so that my RAM can run at 1333MHz. I'll post 'em up when I'm home from work.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Running 400x9 at the moment 

x9 and x 10 work great!

everything else struggles past 3.4 ghz


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2009)

Not fair!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

What is your speed again? I remember thinking the same thing at your speed before ket fiddled with my bios.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2009)

The highest stable OC I've got is 316 x 11 = 3.47GHz. I had to drop it down to 310 though as Red Orchestra kept CTD. 

I'm pretty gutted tbh....



Ai Overclock Tuner | 
*Manual*

CPU Ratio Setting | 
*11*

FSB Strap to North Bridge | 
*333*

FSB Frequency | 
*316*

PCIE Frequency | 
*101*

DRAM Frequency | 
*1261*

DRAM Command Rate | 
*1N (1T)*

DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A| 
*Normal *

DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B | 
*Normal*

1st Information:| 
*6-6-6-20 *

CAS# Latency| 
*6*

RAS# to CAS# Delay| 
*6*

RAS# PRE Time | 
*6*

RAS# ACT Time| 
*20*

RAS# to CAS# Delay|
*AUTO*

RAS# PRE Time | 
*6*

REF Cycle Time | 
*88 DRAM Clocks*

WRITE Recovery Time | 
*AUTO*

READ to PRE Time | 
*AUTO*

2nd Information: | 
*8-5-6-4-7-4-7*

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D) | 
*AUTO*

WRITE to READ Delay (S) | 
*AUTO*

WRITE to READ Delay (D) |
*AUTO*

READ to READ Delay (S) |
*AUTO*

READ to READ Delay (D) | 
*AUTO*

WRITE to WRITE Delay (S) | 
*AUTO*

WRITE to WRITE Delay (D) |
*AUTO*

DRAM Static Read Control | 
*AUTO*

DRAM Dynamic Write Control | 
*AUTO*

|
AI Clock Twister | 
*AUTO*

AI Transaction Booster | 
*AUTO*

|
CPU Voltage | 
*1.368*

CPU PLL Voltage | 
*1.56*

FSB Termination Voltage | 
*1.26*

DRAM Voltage | 
*1.80*

NB Voltage | 
*1.35*

SB Voltage | 
*AUTO*

Clock Over-Charging Voltage | 
*AUTO*

Load-Line Calibration | 
*Enabled*

CPU GTL Voltage Reference | 
*0.63x*

NB GTL Voltage Reference | 
*0.61x*

CPU Spread Spectrum | 
*Disabled*

PCIE Spread Spectrum | 
*Disabled*
Right, these are my current settings. The RAM timings are 6-6-6-20 I had to loosen them to see if it helped, it didn't. Might go back to 6-6-6-15.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

The FSB termination voltage could be higher. try 1.35.

Also try a trick I have to do to get higher FSB.

Set your FSB to something that it will work at for certain, for instance 280.

then go back into the bios and set it to 320 and see if that works.

( If I don't do this then my overclock fails regardless of voltages etc)


*bare in mind I am new to over clocking but just throwing out some suggestions based on my own experiences.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 6, 2009)

Nah man, I'll try that, thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2009)

Bring your GTL up to .67 and try 1.4v cpu. May get you up to 3.6.... but i am not too confident on that...


----------



## miloshs (Apr 7, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Bring your GTL up to .67 and try 1.4v cpu. May get you up to 3.6.... but i am not too confident on that...



As far as i've read/heard E5200's like low GTL's....  0.61x-0.63x  range....  I had luck with 0.61x at 4ghz (333x12)


----------



## _jM (Apr 7, 2009)

hey guys .. wanted to let ya know that I will be updating the scores page again today so If anyone here wants to try for the better, today is the day! Good Luck!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 7, 2009)

_JM can I be added?







Volts had to be pretty high to get this but still


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice seeing you got everything sorted with the multiplier issue. I dont think the volts are all that high tbh.

@miloshs

That is very strange as with my personal chip anything below 4Ghz .63&.61 GTLs fail to boot windows.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yup thanks to ket 

I think that is as far as I will be able to take it, if I set the voltage past 1.6 in bios I get a "CPU over voltage failure"

Anyway will run 3.6ghz for my 24 hour clock


----------



## _jM (Apr 7, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> _JM can I be added?
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v311/mopatop/4000mhz.jpg
> 
> Volts had to be pretty high to get this but still



Yes, you will be added along with the others this evening, Im going to wait till I get out of work tonight to update the page. That way it gives the others a chance to  get the best result they can

 @ Jr.  You like my new sig?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Even with my multi at 6 it won't boot at 320.



Try increasing your FSB Termination, should help you overcome that.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 7, 2009)

I've increased it to 1.30, guess it's time to kick it up a little bit more. ^^


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

1.3 is nothin  try 1.5 or 1.6.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 7, 2009)

No point having it that high, he is on stock CPU cooler ( unless his specs have not been updated)

So he won't be taking it to far.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 7, 2009)

I am on the stock cooler still. I've got it set to 1.36 which what I've had it set to before but anything past 320FSB and the machine craps out.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

FSB Termination won't raise temps very much if at all, crank it up and see if 320 is bootable.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm at 320 now. I'm going to test stability in a minute.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 7, 2009)

WOo go man!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Told ya it would work


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 7, 2009)

It's not stable and now it won't boot even with it increased to 1.42. I'll keep trying though. Don't forget my highest FSB has been 323.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds like you will be lucking making that chip do 325FSB stable. The E5x00 CPUs never have been very good FSB clockers.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 7, 2009)

Shhhh.... don't say that.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Unless you have my one 

( sorry to gloat)

I think with better cooling I could get 4.ghz , maybe even beat r9 he he






Oh by the way, I'C' just for a little while raise the voltage to 1.45 in the bios, the stock cooler should be able to handle it aslong as you don't run any benches, that way we can establish if you really do have a dud chip or not.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 7, 2009)

I think my motherboard has a bug, I'm going to be taking my rig into work to see if a 1333FSB based chip will work.

Gunna give 320FSB another shot in the mouth. Totally weird how it worked for weeks flawlessly at 323FSB then suddenly decided, nah, screw off!


----------



## miloshs (Apr 7, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I think my motherboard has a bug, I'm going to be taking my rig into work to see if a 1333FSB based chip will work.
> 
> Gunna give 320FSB another shot in the mouth. Totally weird how it worked for weeks flawlessly at 323FSB then suddenly decided, nah, screw off!



Could be that your CPU is not really good ...  working flawlessly at 323FSB and then not seems like your CPU could die on you any moment...  I can only think of one reason and thats deterioration of the CPU due high voltage (maybe not when compared to other E5x00's, but hten again you maybe got the rubbish (broke) CPU from the start)...

But thats just what i think...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't been putting any high voltage through this chip, _and_ the motherboard I'm using is B-grade as well as 2nd hand.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just found out my motherboard effectively has a built in BSEL mod feature; I'm going to try setting it to 266 MHz FSB, then I might be able to push past my 332 MHz FSB wall!
Hopefully I'll no longer be stuck at less than 4.1 GHz.


----------



## miloshs (Apr 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I haven't been putting any high voltage through this chip, _and_ the motherboard I'm using is B-grade as well as 2nd hand.



I'm thinking that the chip you got was mildly defective (not enough to stop functioning properly), so if you even maybe put as much as 1.35V through it that might be "too much voltage" for a chip that was already somewhat defective...

Its just a wild guess...  Why dont you check your chip in someone elses rig? Do you have a friend with P45, P35 motherboard? See how the chip behaves on another mobo/machine...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2009)

Unfortunately all my friends are lazy bastards - however I'm convincing my girlfriend to buy a new motherboard so that she can use her DDR2 800 instead of crappy 667. 

However, it won't be a X38 motherboard, more likely a G31 - still, it'll be interesting to see what results we get. She'll end up with this E5300 when I've got a C2Q anyway.


----------



## miloshs (Apr 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Unfortunately all my friends are lazy bastards - however I'm convincing my girlfriend to buy a new motherboard so that she can use her DDR2 800 instead of crappy 667.
> 
> However, it won't be a X38 motherboard, more likely a G31 - still, it'll be interesting to see what results we get. She'll end up with this E5300 when I've got a C2Q anyway.



Ah them girls....  

I'll be watching, interested in what will turn out at the end with your chip....


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 8, 2009)

^^

Me too, and you're most probably right about my chip, I could just have a "not so good overclocker". That would be a shame as all CPUs I've had over the years have shown fantastic prowess. Still, I'm not a quitter and if I've managed to get it to 323FSB and had it stable one far less voltage for a week I should be able to attain that sort speed again. 

Oh another thing, when running my RAM at 1260MHz in the BIOS (if I was at 333FSB it'd be 1333MHz) upon POST it states my RAM is running at DDR3 2099 - pretty confused by that. It's only just recently started to display that.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 9, 2009)

That is pretty odd....

also any news? I need updates man, updates!

Also I need my name put on the lists on the first post XD


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, I'm running at 316FSB now, totally stable. Slowly increasing it and seeing what happens. I'll keep you posted.



If I could pick up a P5Q3 for £50 I'd be pretty tempted to try another board.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 9, 2009)

Good to hear! how ever 316 x ?

If you could pick up a P5Q3 for that much I will swear a lot, cost me 130 when I bought it D:

Most expensive part of my rig


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Well, I'm running at 316FSB now, totally stable. Slowly increasing it and seeing what happens. I'll keep you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could pick up a P5Q3 for £50 I'd be pretty tempted to try another board.



Shit man I would have sold you my old P5Q Pro for like 35Euros ( you pay shipping!) But that was the board I used for my father in-law.. he wanted something with "stability" so he got my pro and my E5200... he doesn't know what he really has.

@ panther---My Mobo, my CPU, my RAM and my HDDs were all a ton of cash... read my system specs..


----------



## buddatech (Apr 9, 2009)

reading most folks oc's on this e5200 - 3.2GHz on stock should be a cake walk


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

buddatech said:


> reading most folks oc's on this e5200 - 3.2GHz on stock should be a cake walk



your right it will be a cake walk. Those chips can OC like a mug... welcome to TPU!

 Your more than welcome to hang around, there's alot of good people here that will be more than glad to help you..


----------



## buddatech (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you! Board will be in tomorrow, if I get it up and running I definitely will post the results.


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

You are welcome!

What board will you be getting? RAM?

Fill in your systemspecs under UserCP..


----------



## buddatech (Apr 9, 2009)

Well actually my current rig is in my system specs link to the left. This system will be built for my nephew system will consist of the following parts:

GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P
e5200 w/ stock cooling
CORSAIR 4GB TWIN2X4096-6400C5
eVGA 9800 GTX +
Corsair VX550w PSU
LG Burner 
WD 320GB HD
Rosewill Mid Tower

I think it'll be a pretty decent system, huh?


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

looks good to me.. except the "stock cooler"..


----------



## buddatech (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I have a Zalman 9700 laying around, I was using that on my 920 but I recently replaced it with a TRUE 120 depending on temps with Intel HSF I might just use that.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 9, 2009)

My FSB wall is 330 MHz!!! 
My current volts to achieve 4 GHz are about 1.56v CPU and 1.4 volts for FSB. My motherboard colours the numbers red when I put the volts higher than that, so I assume that means "DANGER, EXPLOSION POSSIBLE". Should I risk it and try pumping my FSB voltage higher?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 9, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> My FSB wall is 330 MHz!!!
> My current volts to achieve 4 GHz are about 1.56v CPU and 1.4 volts for FSB. My motherboard colours the numbers red when I put the volts higher than that, so I assume that means "DANGER, EXPLOSION POSSIBLE". Should I risk it and try pumping my FSB voltage higher?



1.2 is stock voltage for the FSB right? I think you could get it up to 1.5 or 1.6.

I think mine is set at 1.68 at the moment <_<

I'd wait for some more experienced people to say things though.

@_JM stop showing off  Spare me some of that kit will you? he he


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll try upping the voltage tomorow, but I'm going to tear down, clean, and rebuild my rig sometime in the next few days. It needs a good clean, and the fans need greasing, and the cables need managing...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

@Error

What clocks+voltage are you at for 24/7? Only reason I ask it seems yours clocks the same as mine.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 10, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Error
> 
> What clocks+voltage are you at for 24/7? Only reason I ask it seems yours clocks the same as mine.



I run it at 3.81 GHz (FSB 305 MHz) with 1.51 volts CPU Core, 1.4 volts FSB, 1.16 MHC (RAM is OC'ed as well), and there are two settings called CPU GTL 0 and 1. I'm not sure what these do but they go up when I raise the FSB voltage.
My E5200 is a C0 stepping, so it requires more volts to get high clocks.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2009)

Correct me if I am wrong but weren't e5200's M0 & R0 only? But either way BIG THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 10, 2009)

Corrected! 






C0 stepping is lame, needs lots of volts...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 10, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Corrected!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090410/C0.jpg
> 
> C0 stepping is lame, needs lots of volts...



Holy crap!!! I thought C0 was 65nm only .... 

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAY7

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLB9T

Those are the only 2 S-Specs I can find. WEIRD!!!


@fatguy

Nice! VERY nice!


----------



## buddatech (Apr 11, 2009)

okay I know stupid question but I've been fiddling with my i7 board and I seriously think I forgot how to get a 1:1 fsb:dram ratio for bus spd of 272x12.5 ram is pc 6400

*edit motherboard is a ep45-ud3p


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 11, 2009)

buddatech said:


> okay I know stupid question but I've been fiddling with my i7 board and I seriously think I forgot how to get a 1:1 fsb:dram ratio for bus spd of 272x12.5 ram is pc 6400
> 
> *edit motherboard is a ep45-ud3p



If you have the right option, setting the ratio of FSB:RAM to 1:1.5 should work: at that FSB speed it will mean your RAM is running at 816 MHz, which should be fine.


*JM UPDATE STATS PLEEEEZ! *I want my 4 GHz to be recorded, sick of being listed as 3.6 GHz...


----------



## buddatech (Apr 12, 2009)

okay that's what I actually had it set to, just that cpu-z reads fsb:dram 2:3 and everest reads 12:8 thanks for the info


----------



## Medros (Apr 12, 2009)

stupid question, but how hot should i let the chip go? intel's site says 74.1°C, which seems a little high to me.

currently overclocked to 3ghz with the stock cooler and stopping till i am sure it's alright to push past 62-63° load temp, or i get a new hsf


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 12, 2009)

Medros said:


> stupid question, but how hot should i let the chip go? intel's site says 74.1°C, which seems a little high to me.
> 
> currently overclocked to 3ghz with the stock cooler and stopping till i am sure it's alright to push past 62-63° load temp, or i get a new hsf http://img.techpowerup.org/090411/screenshoot@3ghz.jpg



D:

Over 60 degrees is not good! Replace that stock cooler and keep that poor E5200 nice and cool.


----------



## Medros (Apr 12, 2009)

thought so, honestly a little surprised it's still that low though, stock cooler and been running at 100% for the last 14 hours


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 12, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544604

I forgot to copy my screenshots onto my USB.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

What is the highest FSB you guys have seen on this chip?

@ x12.5


----------



## torrent (Apr 14, 2009)

*some advice pls*

Hello All, I am new to this forum and i am totally noob on OC. But as a noob, i am happy that i can OC my 2.5GHz E5200 to 3.0 GHz, using stock cooler.

(CPUZ screenshot)



http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9549/cpuzi.jpg

After reading quite some articles, i am quite concern over the high CPU temp of mine.

Using RivaTuner Everest plugin, idel temp reading is:
CPU 0 = 52°C (which i suppose to be the same as Core0, Core1)
CPU 1 = 47°C

But, there is another CPU temp which reach much lower at 38°C only. (what is this?)

(RivaTuner Everest plugin idle temp screenshot)



http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/250/rivatunereverestcpuidle.jpg

And below is the temp after running around 1 hour+ of Prime95, screenshot taken while Prime95 still running.

CPU 0 = 73°C
CPU 1 = 70°C

(RivaTuner Everest plugin peak temp screenshot)



http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3599/rivatunereverestcpupeak.jpg

Other softwares which are freely available (RealTemp, CoreTemp, HW Monitor) show identical result.

(RT, CT, HWM screenshots)



http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/9487/realtemp.jpg




http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/7760/41481652.jpg




http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/8770/hwm.jpg

My question is why my temperate is so high compare to others? The CPU cooler was assist to install by PC technician, and i watched him installed it carefully for me, so i suppose no problem on the cooler installation. Am i getting a faulty CPU? Or should i reduce the voltage?

Thanks!

KT


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2009)

Could adjust the fan in bios to run at a higher rpm. Now I am just assuming the fan is throttling in correspondence with the cpu temps. Can you please list full specs of system.


----------



## torrent (Apr 14, 2009)

JR thanks for your quick reply. I will try to change my fan speed in BIOS. 

My specs are as below:

Gigabyte G31M-ES2L (G31 chipset)
Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 (OC to 3.0GHz)
Sapphire Radeon HD4830 512MB (default clock)
Corsair XMS2 2GB * 2
WD Caviar Green 500GB SATA HDD
Maxtor 160GB IDE HDD
Lite-On 22X IDE DVD Burner
PowerLogic Modena GTX2000 casing + 500W PSU (250W Pure Power)


KT


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2009)

OK in PC Health Staus in your bios setup, if Smart fan control is enabled, disable it. *EDIT: Also if you wish to cut down on noise with it enabled, you can adjust the cpu fan parameters in EasyTune* If it is disabled my previous posts are null and void. Best to look at a 3rd party cooler until then enjoy 3Ghz. 

EDIT:

@_jM

Here's a couple benches at my new 24/7 settings. I still need to work on my ram clocks.


----------



## torrent (Apr 14, 2009)

JR you're the man!!! after disable the smart fan control, the CPU temp drop by 12°C.

fan was running at about 1700+RPM, now running at 3100+RPM

i OC to 3.33GHz after the CPU temp drop. but what bizzare me is that i set CPU voltage to 1.3125V in BIOS, but it turn out as 1.088V in Windows (I am using Windows XP 32bit).

Can you shed some light on how this voltage thingy works? Thanks!

Below is my CPU temp after running about 20 minutes of Prime95


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2009)

Odds are C1E is enabled. Go back in bios and check. 

You are very welcome AND welcome to TPU!!!! Don't forget to fill out sysem specs in "user cp" and make them visible.


----------



## torrent (Apr 14, 2009)

JR again, thank you very much !!! ( i had thanked to all your reply )

i will go check out that C1E in BIOS later.

*system spec updated...


----------



## torrent (Apr 14, 2009)

after disabling the C1E & EIST .. the voltage still show as 1.088 in windows instead of 1.250 (as per BIOS) .. what do you suggest ??


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 14, 2009)

BIOS' are usually a little out - with mine set to 1.368 in the BIOS, Windows states 1.344 - it's annoying and something you would have thought manufacturers would be able to fix. Common issue, not much you can do really. Look for the latest BIOS for your board, if that doesn't help, record the values when in Windows and make a table for yourself so that you can use it as a quick reference if you ever need it at a later date.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2009)

torrent said:


> after disabling the C1E & EIST .. the voltage still show as 1.088 in windows instead of 1.250 (as per BIOS) .. what do you suggest ??



Thats quite a large droop. Really have no suggestions, jusst keep her cool n quiet. Enjoy!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

I got 25 mhz more !







ha ha

I was aiming more much higher, I put all my voltages suicide high but to no avail  

There is a setting to improve vdroop but I can't remember the name, should be at the bottom somewhere of the over clock settings.


----------



## Medros (Apr 14, 2009)

torrent said:


> after disabling the C1E & EIST .. the voltage still show as 1.088 in windows instead of 1.250 (as per BIOS) .. what do you suggest ??



that is strange, i'm using the same motherboard and getting much less droop


----------



## torrent (Apr 14, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> BIOS' are usually a little out - with mine set to 1.368 in the BIOS, Windows states 1.344 - it's annoying and something you would have thought manufacturers would be able to fix. Common issue, not much you can do really. Look for the latest BIOS for your board, if that doesn't help, record the values when in Windows and make a table for yourself so that you can use it as a quick reference if you ever need it at a later date.



In any case, the voltage value set in BIOS will be the accurate one right? 

I wonder is it possible cause by the OS (Windows XP SP3)? Cause either i set the voltage value as 1.3125 or 1.2500 in BIOS, the value shows in CPU-Z is still remain no change at 1.088.

I will try to play with other voltage value and see what is the reading in CPU-Z. Thanks!


----------



## torrent (Apr 14, 2009)

Medros said:


> that is strange, i'm using the same motherboard and getting much less droop



Medros, do you mind to provide details of your OC? May be i can duplicate your setting and test again. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

update !

4.2 ghz






Crazy voltages though, won't take it further with this cooler. ( check the CPU temp in the bottom right! That is not even the core temps D: )


----------



## torrent (Apr 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> update !
> 
> 4.2 ghz
> 
> ...




GOOD SPEED!!! but i guess @ 1.72V, the power efficiency might not be optimum though


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

torrent said:


> GOOD SPEED!!! but i guess @ 1.72V, the power efficiency might not be optimum though



Ha ha got that right, was way to hot too, computer crashed running super pi 1 million.

3.3 is my 24/7 over clock  @1.36 volts


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2009)

That is totally nuts panther!!! 

And I thought I had b***s of steel when I pushed 1.61 through my e52. You deserve high praise for havin some cajones.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> That is totally nuts panther!!!
> 
> And I thought I had b***s of steel when I pushed 1.61 through my e52. You deserve high praise for havin some cajones.




Ha ha, thank you, I knew it would be fine if I done everything quickly!


JR, I'm just behind you on CPU speed and Super pi speed now, its so tempting to push it just that little bit further but I already think I have got to cocky with the voltages he he.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2009)

See how far the 12.5x multi takes you.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll try to at least match you, but I will save that for tomorrow going to relax with some Doom 3 for now! 

I'm sure you could crack out ever so slightly more too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I'll try to at least match you, but I will save that for tomorrow going to relax with some Doom 3 for now!
> 
> I'm sure you could crack out ever so slightly more too.



It would take me to crunch on the P35 some more with the water loop thats on the way. Too make work for such little gain. If you can post a Memset screenie I can take a look if yah want.


----------



## _jM (Apr 15, 2009)

OK I have said it before.. but this time its fosho.. I am updating new scores tonite! It would meke me very happy and make it very easy  if the people who have new scores to be updated, to go ahead and re-post the scores that you want to be added.. 

Like this---- _jM E5200@4.27Ghz- 12.868sec (superpi) or what ever it is,That way I dont need to search the thread for all the new scores. Thanks guys!


----------



## Medros (Apr 15, 2009)

torrent said:


> Medros, do you mind to provide details of your OC? May be i can duplicate your setting and test again. Thanks in advance!



Currently have mine set up with 250 mhz bus speed, and 12.5x multiplier at stock voltage for 3.125ghz   (if i push it any farther get in the upper 60's under full load)


----------



## torrent (Apr 15, 2009)

Medros said:


> Currently have mine set up with 250 mhz bus speed, and 12.5x multiplier at stock voltage for 3.125ghz   (if i push it any farther get in the upper 60's under full load)



are you using stock cooler as well?? mind to share your spec?

my temp is like 10 C higher than yours under full load using Prime95 @ 3.0 GHz (240 * 12.5) ..

i think it has something to do with the typically hot weather over here .. able to pull the temp down by about 5 C if i turn on air condition @ 24 C

I am looking at this Cooler Master Hyper TX2 Heatsink, and might get my hand on 1 if i can get good price at PC fair here during the weekend


----------



## _jM (Apr 15, 2009)

_jM said:


> OK I have said it before.. but this time its fosho.. I am updating new scores tonite! It would meke me very happy and make it very easy  if the people who have new scores to be updated, to go ahead and re-post the scores that you want to be added..
> 
> Like this---- _jM E5200@4.27Ghz- 12.868sec (superpi) or what ever it is,That way I dont need to search the thread for all the new scores. Thanks guys!



nuff said~


----------



## Medros (Apr 15, 2009)

torrent said:


> Medros, do you mind to provide details of your OC? May be i can duplicate your setting and test again. Thanks in advance!





torrent said:


> are you using stock cooler as well?? mind to share your spec?
> 
> my temp is like 10 C higher than yours under full load using Prime95 @ 3.0 GHz (240 * 12.5) ..
> 
> ...



i'm still using my stock cooler as well, although it is in an antec 300, so 2 large fans pulling air away, and have the cpu fan to stay at 100%
also, removed the thermal pad from the cooler and lapped/used artic silver 5 so possibly a degree or two improvement from that

total system just in case something else that i'm not seeing is a factor:
cpu- e5200 oc'd to 3.125
motherboard- gigabyte G31m-Es2l
memory- 4gb ocz fatal1ty pc2 6400
psu- antec earthwatts 500w
hdd- hitachi 1tb SATA
dvd- external 
video card- geforce 8800gs


----------



## torrent (Apr 15, 2009)

Medros said:


> i'm still using my stock cooler as well, although it is in an antec 300, so 2 large fans pulling air away, and have the cpu fan to stay at 100%
> also, removed the thermal pad from the cooler and lapped/used artic silver 5 so possibly a degree or two improvement from that
> 
> total system just in case something else that i'm not seeing is a factor:
> ...



Medros, again thank you very much for the sharing, very much appreciated.

I guess the good air ventilation of Antec 300 does help a lot in reducing temp (i never see any Antec casing around here though). 

My idle temp is still always at 52 C and peak temp at 72 C, running at 3.4 GHz now (272 * 12.5, stock voltage of 1.25V in BIOS) Btw, i fixed the big variance of voltage between BIOS and CPU-Z after updating BIOS again, variance is about 0.05V now (thanks to Innocent!!!)

I will try to look for CPU cooler with good price, and also may be mod the casing to improve air ventilation, will do that during the weekend 



***Just curious to know, how bad will idle temp of 52 C and peak temp of 72 C impact the lifespan of my E5200??


----------



## miloshs (Apr 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ha ha got that right, was way to hot too, computer crashed running super pi 1 million.
> 
> 3.3 is my 24/7 over clock  @1.36 volts



Whats the VID for your CPU in Core Temp?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya torrent,

Another quick tip, if you dont use Realtemp, download it and try it out. I have a feeling those temps you are reporting are false. The lifespan of the cpu will be shortened but by the time that it happens to die odds are you have moved onto a different setup.


----------



## torrent (Apr 15, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya torrent,
> 
> Another quick tip, if you dont use Realtemp, download it and try it out. I have a feeling those temps you are reporting are false. The lifespan of the cpu will be shortened but by the time that it happens to die odds are you have moved onto a different setup.




Thanks JR! Yes, i use Real Temp 3.00. (TJ Max set to 100) temp reading is identical with that of Core Temp and Everest. 

I am running at 3.4GHz (1.25V), and seems like OC does not affect the temp much. So i guess the biggest problem is the poor air ventilation inside case, and also the CPU cooler.

Will try to do some mod to the case during weekend, might clean and reapply the stock CPU cooler as well and see if it help


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 15, 2009)

torrent said:


> Thanks JR! Yes, i use Real Temp 3.00. (TJ Max set to 100) temp reading is identical with that of Core Temp and Everest.
> 
> I am running at 3.4GHz (1.25V), and seems like OC does not affect the temp much. So i guess the biggest problem is the poor air ventilation inside case, and also the CPU cooler.
> 
> Will try to do some mod to the case during weekend, might clean and reapply the stock CPU cooler as well and see if it help




I need 1.38 volts in CPUZ for 3.3ghz


----------



## torrent (Apr 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I need 1.38 volts in CPUZ for 3.3ghz



Panther, as you can see from the screenshot, my CPu-Z voltage is at 1.20V (0.05V lower than the voltage i set in BIOS). and i set +0.1V for DDR2 and +0.1V for FSB.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

!

You may be able to get an impressive over clock if you can have voltages that low for that speed.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 16, 2009)

JM IF YOU DON'T ADD THIS SOON THEN I WILL BE MILDLY DISPLEASED. 





C0 stepping, 4102.2 MHz, FSB is 328.2 MHz, epic win!
It took 1.61 volts in the BIOS, 1.51 FSB voltage, and the maximum temps never got above 50 degrees when running WPrime32. 
I am sooooo sick of being listed as 3.6 GHz, that is just a rubbish score, even for C0 stepping!!

Okay now I'm restarting my comp and putting this poor thing back to 3.8 GHz...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 16, 2009)

What are using to cool it?

My E5200 runs as hot as my Q6600.

Could you add mine  - Fastest GHz, SP 1m and Wprime.  











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=544604


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm using a Thermaltake Mini Typ 90; just look in my system specs.
You should fill out your specs as well, most people on TPU use it for information.
I wish I had an M0 stepping, those don't have such a low FSB wall...


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright i'll go fill it out now, I wonder why my temps suck so bad on air.  Probably just c*** sensors.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 16, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Alright i'll go fill it out now, I wonder why my temps suck so bad on air.  Probably just c*** sensors.



What cooler are you using with it? My cheapass Thermaltake is actually fairly decent, although I'm not sure how well it'd go on a quad core...


----------



## r9 (Apr 16, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> What are using to cool it?
> 
> My E5200 runs as hot as my Q6600.
> 
> ...





On what cooling was that done ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 16, 2009)

This is a freaking nub question, but I can't for the life of me get my FSB and RAM set to 1:1 - CPU-Z constantly states 1:2 (or 5:8). Anyone?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the same problem I'C'.

So I would appreciate some one knowing this too XD


----------



## r9 (Apr 16, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> This is a freaking nub question, but I can't for the life of me get my FSB and RAM set to 1:1 - CPU-Z constantly states 1:2 (or 5:8). Anyone?



1:1 with 200FSB CPU and DDR3. Why would you like 1:1 that would set the memory too low IMO.


----------



## r9 (Apr 16, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> JM IF YOU DON'T ADD THIS SOON THEN I WILL BE MILDLY DISPLEASED.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090416/4_1 GHz.jpg
> C0 stepping, 4102.2 MHz, FSB is 328.2 MHz, epic win!
> It took 1.61 volts in the BIOS, 1.51 FSB voltage, and the maximum temps never got above 50 degrees when running WPrime32.
> ...



Add him for the love of God .


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 16, 2009)

Just most people seem to have their systems set at 1:1 so that they can OC higher - I'm hoping mine will suffice just I can never seem to get it to run at 1:1. Even with the FSB at 200 the ratio still is being reported as 1:2.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2009)

Giving you a net of 800mhz DDR3 @ 200mhz fsb. That's all it is, it's due to the DDR3 standard. So your sticks are rated for 1333, which means you can do up to 333fsb 1:2 without overclocking your memory and setting a different ratio.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

How can I get my ram to run at a full 1600 mhz?

by the by in CPUZ it lists it running at 560mhz, does that mean its x3 ( due to ddr3) or is that what its actually running at?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2009)

Ur at 1120. 

Please post a CPUz for me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Call me old fashion but would it not make sense to show the actual speed? or perhaps both?

anyway 






Cheers


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2009)

May want to email for a feature request. 

Your probably going to need a weird ram ratio. Something stronger than 1:2, maybe 3:8. That would bring it up just a hair under 1600. I will read over some information to see if you can set that ratio.

Oh and check your timings, at your current ram bandwith you should be able to do at least 6-6-6-24.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thing is I can't manually set the ratio, so I'm not sure just how to change it.

Thanks for the timing info I will check that out later.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2009)

Set AI tweaker to manual if it isn't already and change it there.


----------



## torrent (Apr 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> !
> 
> You may be able to get an impressive over clock if you can have voltages that low for that speed.



I dont want to go any higher until i can lower down my idle temp. It is freaking idle at 42 C if i turn on my air con at temp of 24 C. If i turn off the air condition, idle temp will go as high of 52 C.

I guess my cheapskate casing has really really bad air ventilation, if i can successfully mod the casing and bring down the temp, i might consider to go higher


----------



## Paintface (Apr 16, 2009)

i figure this might be the best thread to ask, im selling my system to a friend, and since im out of a job till summer im looking into something cheap that will OC well.

those E5200s seem to hit 3.0ghz+ easy , are they faster than a AMD 6000+ when both are at 3.0ghz? i would like it to be faster than my amd system for the following months.

Also intel boards seem to be very expensive, the e5200 is like 50 euros new, are there any boards that are cheaper than the cpu itself that OC past 3.0ghz? even the older P35s go for like 70-80 euros, are there any alternatives? any chance someone is selling a good board for cheap?

thanks


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 16, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> What cooler are you using with it? My cheapass Thermaltake is actually fairly decent, although I'm not sure how well it'd go on a quad core...



Its my Thermalright IFX-14 and passive gives me the same temps as with a 3000rpm Scythe Ultra Kaze (133CFM).



r9 said:


> On what cooling was that done ?



Single Stage Phase Change, the compressor is 3/4hp


----------



## r9 (Apr 16, 2009)

Paintface said:


> i figure this might be the best thread to ask, im selling my system to a friend, and since im out of a job till summer im looking into something cheap that will OC well.
> 
> those E5200s seem to hit 3.0ghz+ easy , are they faster than a AMD 6000+ when both are at 3.0ghz? i would like it to be faster than my amd system for the following months.
> 
> ...



The board I`m using should not be much more expensive than that you are looking for. And it is made for E5200. For example neo3-f is 80$ on newegg and my version should be much much cheaper than that so that would be my suggestion. I had 5-6 E5200 on this mobo and all got to at least 3.8 GHz at no more than 1.45V. So MSI P43 neo-f would be my suggestion.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 17, 2009)

r9 said:


> Add him for the love of God .



I heartily agree! 

I've noticed you're using the MSI P43 Neo-F; what kind of voltages are you running with it? I want to know whether its my CPU or my motherboard holding back my overclock.


----------



## torrent (Apr 17, 2009)

Paintface said:


> i figure this might be the best thread to ask, im selling my system to a friend, and since im out of a job till summer im looking into something cheap that will OC well.
> 
> those E5200s seem to hit 3.0ghz+ easy , are they faster than a AMD 6000+ when both are at 3.0ghz? i would like it to be faster than my amd system for the following months.
> 
> ...



If budget wise, the Gigabyte G31M board will fit nicely in. It should cost around EUR 40 (based on conversion from my purchase price of MYR 190). I am using this board, and can OC to 3.4GHz with default voltage, and can run stable after hours of gaming (playing Assassin's Creed which is highly intensive for both CPU & GPU.

If you want some hardcore OC action, you should follow suggestion from the rest. Else, i will suggest this cheap little board.


----------



## Paintface (Apr 17, 2009)

any opinion on the following board? i can buy it used for 40 euros.

MSI P35 Neo2-FR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130098


----------



## r9 (Apr 18, 2009)

Paintface said:


> any opinion on the following board? i can buy it used for 40 euros.
> 
> MSI P35 Neo2-FR
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130098



MSI P35 Neo2-FR = MSI P35 platinum - extra cables 
Great board. Buy it by all means.


----------



## r9 (Apr 18, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I heartily agree!
> 
> I've noticed you're using the MSI P43 Neo-F; what kind of voltages are you running with it? I want to know whether its my CPU or my motherboard holding back my overclock.



For 24/7 4.2GHz CPUV 1.44V FSB VTT and Chipset at 1.38V.
With this mobo does not have loved and hated combination of multi fsb and mem ratios they all work. I can hit great overclocks with all combinations. And this was not possible with
MSI P45 neo3-f (tons of problems with memory all kind of mem )
MSI P7N platinum(could not make it post above 330FSB even at extreme voltages) died
J&W P35 pro (90% of bios setting will result in no post worst bios ever, but amazingly with this board a strugled some how to 4.25Ghz, when overclocking only 1:1 mem ratio works) died
MSI P31 neo-f ( there is no 1:1 FSB:MEM ratio so the memory was holding me back)


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

wow, how comes I have to have such stupendous voltages ?

Just luck of the draw?


----------



## r9 (Apr 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> wow, how comes I have to have such stupendous voltages ?
> 
> Just luck of the draw?



I guess.


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

*Scores have been updated!!*

OK guys, just got around to getting the first page updated! Im not sure if I missed anyone or made some mistakes. So please double check with the first page scores and tell me if I made any mistakes. Im sorry I havent gotten around to it in such a long while, just got laid off this week and I have had a TON of shit on my mind as well as searching a new occupation. 

 Other than that... I would like send out a bigg congrats on our new TOP OCer fatguy, way to go buddy! And I haven't forgot about you Error! Grats on the new OC, big improvement bro!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Whey, cheers _JM smack in the middle : ]

Anyway chance of putting my super pi score up too?

13.8 something, sent you a PM the other day with the info and pics.

Thanks again.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha, thanks JM!
This C0 stepping is rather annoying, it required stupid amounts of voltage to just get that high...
r9, I'm now confident that my motherboard isn't holding me back. 

I'll probably either look at getting an E5400 or even an E8400 in the future, they're fairly cheap now.
E5400s don't come in C0 stepping, do they?


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Whey, cheers _JM smack in the middle : ]
> 
> Anyway chance of putting my super pi score up too?
> 
> ...





Error 404 said:


> Haha, thanks JM!
> This C0 stepping is rather annoying, it required stupid amounts of voltage to just get that high...



No problem fellas.. Error, go ahead and run another superPi 1M bench at that speed and see what you get.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 18, 2009)

_jM said:


> No problem fellas.. Error, go ahead and run another superPi 1M bench at that speed and see what you get.



I would run SuperPI, but the Mod 1.5 version always screws up, no matter what. The normal version which only does it in seconds works fine, but 1.5 just refuses to work. It wont even run a 32k run properly, and 16k works half the time.
Can you add my WPrime 32M time? It was 19.703 seconds at 4.1 GHz.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 18, 2009)

I know I was wrong about the C0 e5200 but e5400 comes in R0 stepping.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 18, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I know I was wrong about the C0 e5200 but e5400 comes in R0 stepping.



Awesome, I need some money to buy one of those, or an E8400...
That and a good CPU cooler, this Typ 90 is alright but if I get an E8400 it'll feel the strain.


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Whey, cheers _JM smack in the middle : ]


Oh you better be glad I dont have that chip with this board. Just remember this.. My Q9550 will eat your E5200 for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. Wait till I get my custom WC loop installed  




Error 404 said:


> I would run SuperPI, but the Mod 1.5 version always screws up, no matter what. The normal version which only does it in seconds works fine, but 1.5 just refuses to work. It wont even run a 32k run properly, and 16k works half the time.
> Can you add my WPrime 32M time? It was 19.703 seconds at 4.1 GHz.



thats odd. Jr, what are your thought on the reasone superPi wont work?

@w.prime, yes I will and thanks for the reminder.. I figured I was missing something when I was updating.


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

@ Error I added your winprime score 

@ Jr.. PM me somethime man, got some things to tell ya. Or at least hop on MSN or something


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 18, 2009)

_jM said:


> thats odd. Jr, what are your thought on the reasone superPi wont work?



Depends on the issue. I have seen/heard things regarding MS hotfixes breaking stuff like this. But also an unstable northbridge and/or memory timings will cause it too. 

Off-topic: Been working the butt off lately. If you still got your cell gimme a txt!


----------



## Paintface (Apr 20, 2009)

so i should be having my DFI lanparty P35 + E5200 + OCZ 1066 here this week.

Could you guys help me out with how to setup my BIOS before OCing, and what steps i should take for going from 2.5 to 3.5ghz, first intel setup so i feel like a noob


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 20, 2009)

Paintface said:


> so i should be having my DFI lanparty P35 + E5200 + OCZ 1066 here this week.
> 
> Could you guys help me out with how to setup my BIOS before OCing, and what steps i should take for going from 2.5 to 3.5ghz, first intel setup so i feel like a noob



I was the same man, don't worry these guys will help you out massively!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2009)

Paintface said:


> so i should be having my DFI lanparty P35 + E5200 + OCZ 1066 here this week.
> 
> Could you guys help me out with how to setup my BIOS before OCing, and what steps i should take for going from 2.5 to 3.5ghz, first intel setup so i feel like a noob



Will be no problem whatsoever. I know my P35 Dark board like the back of my hand. So yours should clock similar.

@_jM

I was having problems with the high fsb. So I set my cpu back to what I was running for 24/7.


----------



## _jM (Apr 20, 2009)

@ Jr.. those settings are/were pretty much the same settings I was using for my 24 clocks, those 5200's really like the 333 FSB


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Depends on the issue. I have seen/heard things regarding MS hotfixes breaking stuff like this. But also an unstable northbridge and/or memory timings will cause it too.


I've run some other benchmarks (like SuperPi 1.1, WPrime32, Vantage) and everything seems stable enough; its just SuperPi 1.5 that screws up; I think it has something to do with the actual program rather than my overclock.

Also, I'm wondering how voltage degradation affects the C0 or M0 stepping of these chips; we all know they love voltage, but at what voltage level do they start to degrade over time?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 21, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Also, I'm wondering how voltage degradation affects the C0 or M0 stepping of these chips; we all know they love voltage, but at what voltage level do they start to degrade over time?



I would like to know as well but they are cheap enough to almost not worry bout it.


----------



## torrent (Apr 21, 2009)

After much effort, i am now able to lower the peak temp to 65 C after running 2 hours plus of Prime95 (at 256K now, still waiting for it to complete for the 1st time )

I want to ask about memory timing this time, as i noticed that it is running at weird timing of 5-6-6-21. I am using Corsair XMS2 2GB * 2, and the default timing for this ram should be 5-5-5-18 (800 MHz).

Is the timing weird? Should i do anything about it? Any suggestion is very much appreciated.

My CPU running is running at 3.4 (272 MHz * 12.5)


KT


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 21, 2009)

Actually your are running 907mhz 5-6-6-21. Depending on voltage used,odds are @ 2v, they should do 900 5-5-5-13.


----------



## torrent (Apr 21, 2009)

I am using +0.1v, so the voltage should be 1.9v.

so the timing of 5-6-6-21 is weird? what do you suggest? manually adjust the timing in BIOS??

i am very noob on OC


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 22, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I would like to know as well but they are cheap enough to almost not worry bout it.



I have reason to worry; even though they're cheap, the most money I have to replace a dead CPU with is $50. This would buy me a Celeron 430. I need to save up money for a new CPU, just in case...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2009)

torrent said:


> I am using +0.1v, so the voltage should be 1.9v.
> 
> so the timing of 5-6-6-21 is weird? what do you suggest? manually adjust the timing in BIOS??
> 
> i am very noob on OC



That's actually pretty good for 1.9v. Try manually setting 1.95v or 2v with 5-5-5-13.



Error 404 said:


> I have reason to worry; even though they're cheap, the most money I have to replace a dead CPU with is $50. This would buy me a Celeron 430. I need to save up money for a new CPU, just in case...



Hear you on that! I'm just guessing on this but @ 1.45v lifespan would only be cut down by about 20% max. Is that what you mean?


----------



## _jM (Apr 23, 2009)

Yea, its always nice to have a back-up plan


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 24, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hear you on that! I'm just guessing on this but @ 1.45v lifespan would only be cut down by about 20% max. Is that what you mean?



Something like that, although I'm running mine at 1.51 volts, not 1.45 which is what I've heard is the max voltages you can go to without risk.
I've been running it at these voltages since christmas and havn't noticed and stability problems yet, so I think I'm safe for now.
I'm surprised that my Thermaltake Typ 90 is performing so well; even running at 4.1 GHz it never went above 50 degrees!

I'm thinking about getting a new PSU soon, since the one I have now is generic rubbish. -.-

EDIT:
I found my 4.1 GHz SuperPI score I did a while ago (when my comp was brand new).





As you can see, CPU was running at 4.1024 GHz, with a nice score of 14.337 seconds.


----------



## torrent (Apr 24, 2009)

error 404, i am just wondering how you achieve such a cool temperature (your TJMax reading is my temp  )

I am using CM Hyper TX2 now, with pre-applied paste, what thermal paste you used??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 24, 2009)

Speaking of that torrent:

error

Are you sure you have a TJMax of 85C? Shouldn't it be 95? Hmmm...
Nice run on the SuperPI also. One other speculation I have had about these chips is that sub 14.5s SuperPI/20s Wprime 32m is pretty darn good. God I cant wait to get the rest of the parts for this watercooling loop. Hopefully I will have the mod and loop finished before summer hits.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 25, 2009)

torrent said:


> error 404, i am just wondering how you achieve such a cool temperature (your TJMax reading is my temp  )
> 
> I am using CM Hyper TX2 now, with pre-applied paste, what thermal paste you used??



My thermal paste is some Cooler Master Ceramic stuff, it does the job.

What I've done in the way of cooling is:
120mm case fan in the back, taking heat straight from the CPU cooler and shoving it out the back.
120mm fan in my PSU which is also sucking air from the CPU cooler.
92mm fan in the front of my case, pushing air in.
The cooler itself is solid copper, with 6 copper heatpipes. It has a high CFM low noise 92mm fan on it, which needs greasing (its making an awful noise on startup).
I've lapped the CPU cooler, which was necessary because I had to first file off a corner from the copper contact block, as it was sitting on my motherboard's capacitors!
Lapping the CPU cooler to a flat surface probably improved my temps a good deal, because my contact block was fairly scratched and very concave.

Your TX2 should be doing a good job, I built a rig with an E8400 OC'ed to 4 GHz with that as its cooler. I can't remember the temps though, but they were pretty low.

And JrRacinFan, I've noticed I beat your score by less than .1 of a second in WPrim32, with my CPU at 4.1 GHz and yours at 4.2 GHz. What happen??
And for the TJMax thing, maybe C0 stepping CPUs can't handle as much heat?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2009)

Couldn't get it wprime stable and didnt feel like messin with it for that long 1.6v & stock cooler. 

This was the only bench I ran at 1.6v and that was on the DFI Dark the MSI won't allow me to go past 1.5v core in bios....


----------



## torrent (Apr 25, 2009)

error 404, thanks a lot for your recommendation .. i am suspecting that my crappy PSU heat up too easily because of the low efficiency, and the CPU place very near to the CPU & CPU HS (am using Gigabyte G31 board) and though the PSU spread quite a lot of heat to HS and eventually lower the performance of the HS.

anyway, i already ordered an acbel PSU with more than 80% efficiency (not certified though) and with higher W, and hopefully the new PSU wont heat up so easily compare to the existing one.

I am also ordering OCZ Freeze TM, but that is currently out of stock over here now and wont arrive until mid next month.

I will also look into placing a fan in the front case. 

Your details input should help me a lot. Thanks!

my peak temp is still at 65 C now. i really hope to bring it down another 10 C


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 25, 2009)

Torrent, good luck with solving your cooling issues!
You speak good english considering its your second language, compared to others I've seen. 

Jm, you run this thread; would an E5400 CPU count in the benchmarks section? I'm thinking of upgrading the the next few months, might be an E5400 or a E8x00.


----------



## torrent (Apr 25, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Torrent, good luck with solving your cooling issues!
> You speak good english considering its your second language, compared to others I've seen.




Thanks! I actually worked in a US based company over here. I can write better than speak as we use a lot of email communication


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Torrent, good luck with solving your cooling issues!
> You speak good english considering its your second language, compared to others I've seen.
> 
> Jm, you run this thread; would an E5400 CPU count in the benchmarks section? I'm thinking of upgrading the the next few months, might be an E5400 or a E8x00.



no, im sorry but this is for 5200's only. But you can still post your OCs and what not. And we will be more than glad to help ya out


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 26, 2009)

_jM said:


> no, im sorry but this is for 5200's only. But you can still post your OCs and what not. And we will be more than glad to help ya out



Fair enough, I think I'll save up for an E8x00 in that case. The 6 MB of L2 cache should help my favorite game, garry's mod, run a bit faster. Any idea on what used E5200s sell for?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2009)

Give yah fitty USD Error! W00t! 

In AU, probly close to 60.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 27, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Give yah fitty USD Error! W00t!
> 
> In AU, probly close to 60.



You'd be surprised, a new one fetches just over AU$100 on eBay. Considering mine is used, it might be a little less. That just leaves me needing about $150 for the E8400...


----------



## torrent (Apr 29, 2009)

Error 404, i did some testing with my office PC which using E8400 (default 3.0GHz), and compete with my home PC E5200 which OC to 3.45GHz.

I tested both with Super PI 1M and 8M.

For 1M, E8400 beat E5200 by slightly more than a second with a result of 15.719s.

However, 8M result is more interesting, E5200 actually beat E8400 by 20+ second. The result for E8400 is 3m 38.246s.

I am not sure is it due to my office PC only has 2gb ram, as it is a Dell, so i got no idea how to OC it 

Just to share some info with you


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 29, 2009)

Interesting finds, torrent. I'm certain that an E8400 would be able to overclock much higher than my E5200 though, and the extra L2 cache will benefit me a fair bit.
Its probably the fact that the computer is a Dell. They never use good quality motherboards or RAM...


----------



## torrent (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah E8400 definitely more powerful, just that E8400 is almost 2.5 times more expensive than E5200 (based on the local pricing here), the price performance ration might not be as good as E5200 though.


----------



## fatguy1992 (Apr 30, 2009)

Why don't we have a max FSB list in this thread?

Has anyone got over 400FSB?


----------



## Lt_JWS (Apr 30, 2009)

add me


----------



## pantherx12 (May 1, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Why don't we have a max FSB list in this thread?
> 
> Has anyone got over 400FSB?



402 ha ha.


----------



## yaji (May 1, 2009)

Hi guys, i have some small problems with OC'ing my e5200  So i ended with 266 x 11,5 x 1.325v. Its bad i think. Max core temperature i got is something about 60*C and im using Auras Wave as cooler. So, im doing something wrong or i just have very bad luck ?;p


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 1, 2009)

Have you tried lowering the multiplier from 11.5 to 11? It's best to start at 6 and go upwards.


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

well, If I were you I would re-seat the heatsink and fan with better thermal paste. and then try to OC. These chips are good OCers aand they runn cool as well. So it sounds like you have a problem with cooling rather than OCing'


----------



## yaji (May 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Have you tried lowering the multiplier from 11.5 to 11? It's best to start at 6 and go upwards.



I tried 11 x 280 and Orthos died in 1 minute.



_jM said:


> well, If I were you I would re-seat the heatsink and fan with better thermal paste. and then try to OC. These chips are good OCers aand they runn cool as well. So it sounds like you have a problem with cooling rather than OCing'



Im using zalman stg-1, so its not so bad ;p


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 1, 2009)

Try bumping your FSB term voltage up a notch or 2.


----------



## yaji (May 1, 2009)

You are talking about this right ?


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 2, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> 402 ha ha.



I got 415FSB


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 2, 2009)

_jM said:


> well, If I were you I would re-seat the heatsink and fan with better thermal paste. and then try to OC. These chips are good OCers aand *they runn cool as well*. So it sounds like you have a problem with cooling rather than OCing'



Mine doesn't, E52 @ 3.25GHz runs hotter then a E85 @ 4.25GHz


----------



## fatguy1992 (May 3, 2009)

Hi, this afternoon I'v been doing some overclocking on my E5200. 

Some pics of my setup.

















The scores.

*SP 1M* - 17th






*SP 32M* - 11th






*Wprime 32M* - 9th






*Wprime 1024M* - 7th






*PiFast* - 16th






*PC Mark 05* - 10th (dam I need some faster HDD/SSDs)  






*CPU-Z* - 10th 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=558963

I only did 2D benchmarking cause the E5200 is to weak for 3D.  Nothing is really tweaked, yet   I know the pictures suck, but image shack won't upload them 

I will continue tomorrow.  

Thanks and opinions?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

yaji said:


> [url]http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/9711/dsc00075qlm.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> You are talking about this right ?



That's correct.

@fatguy

5Ghz?! I'm starting to wonder if I am being PSU limited or if my chips a dud. I can run 3.3Ghz @ 1.27v but cant do 3.5Ghz at anything less than 1.4v.


----------



## yaji (May 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> That's correct.



So it did not do the trick  11.5x266 is stable (i think... sometimes it can run orthos for 20 hours, and sometimes not...) and 12x266 is not. It didnt stand one single secound in orthos ;/


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

yaji said:


> So it did not do the trick  11.5x266 is stable (i think... sometimes it can run orthos for 20 hours, and sometimes not...) and 12x266 is not. It didnt stand one single secound in orthos ;/



Damn, you running this at stock voltage? Just wondering ....


----------



## yaji (May 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Damn, you running this at stock voltage? Just wondering ....



No, its 1.325V ;/ Its HUGE voltage for only 3Ghz ;(


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 3, 2009)

Yikes, sounds like my dud chip.... 

EDIT:

Oh and just letting you know, mine fails 12.5x266 @1.3v within 15 seconds BUT I have been crunching on BOINC for 36 hours now at those speeds.


----------



## torrent (May 4, 2009)

I am running at 300 * 11.5 at stock voltage


----------



## Paintface (May 5, 2009)

This is what i got for now , basicly turned up the FSB till it got from 800 to 1066 ( my ram speed ) how much more headroom do i have on the FSB ? what is the max safe voltage ? 1.325 ? and yeah what steps should i take next , thanks! 

i would also appreciate some guidance to the what i put in my bios settings for my DFI lanparty P35, way too many options i dont understand


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 5, 2009)

See if you can get 10x333, same cpu voltage with a performance level of 5. I forget what ram divder it is but you should be able to run 1066 @ 333fsb no problems on 1.37v NB. Oh and your tRFC can be cut down to probly close to 44.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 14, 2009)

Hey guys!!! Just recently picked up an R0 e5200 here are my results thus far.....






This is a totally unoptimized 4Ghz @ near stock vcore


----------



## _jM (May 14, 2009)

Nice Jr.. So how is that chip in comparison to the M0 stepping that you've been using?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 14, 2009)

M0 was a dud compared to this.  I absolutely love this chip!!


----------



## Cja123 (May 15, 2009)

*Add Me*

Lol I sold JR that bad ass chip  I'm glad it's working for you bud. Well I finally hit 4ghz with my e5200. It's funny, on my old board I couldn't push it past 300 FSB and the census around here was that it was a FSB wall in my chip.. I picked up a p5q cheap and BAM! 4 Ghz. I dislike nvidia chipsets now


----------



## _jM (May 15, 2009)

Only good nforce chips are the 790i and 750i and those are buggy at times. The P45 chipset is my favorite NB of all time I went from a E5200 on a P5Q PRO to this Q9550 on a Maximus II Formula and man.. its like a dream come true for me


----------



## Triton.se (May 15, 2009)

My E5200 (Costa Rica) does 3.7GHz (11.5 x 321) @ 1.360v (NB, FSB and PCI-e volts at stock, CAS4 RAM that require 'only' 2.0v @ 802MHz). Max FSB would be around 340MHz.
It's also stable at E8500 speeds 3.16GHz with stock volts (set to normal in bios): 9.5 x 333MHz, C1E and EIST enabled for lower power consumption and heat.

In my P35 DS3R BIOS I can set "Performance Mode: TURBO", this way I get ~125MHz more performance (based on SUPERPI 1M), still same vcore required.

Also, awesome to compare Everst Home 4.60's bench "CPU Queen", E5200/3.7GHz isn't far from E8400/3.98GHz (16767 when just tested on E8400) !


----------



## pantherx12 (May 15, 2009)

Mine my chip must be a dud : [

I needed Stupid amounts of vaults to break 3.4 ghz


----------



## Triton.se (May 15, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Mine my chip must be a dud : [
> 
> I needed Stupid amounts of vaults to break 3.4 ghz



Can it be your DDR3 is too fast? CPU gets data faster than with slower mem. Test with lower FSB / Higher multi and raise NB volts, or underclock your RAM to test.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 17, 2009)

I've tried every multi and most FSB it makes no difference :[

In fact I get better more stable results at lower multi.

Never mind eh : ]


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

Whats your most stable multi with highest FSB?


----------



## DreamSeller (May 17, 2009)

is it worth it get one of these atm?

(no offence) i'm having a dilema


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

Easy 3.1-3.3Ghz, 266-280fsb, and the 2MB cache. Give you about stock E8400 performance.


----------



## pantherx12 (May 17, 2009)

I'm running at 340 x 10 at the moment.

Very stable and pretty snappy : ]

400x10 was also pretty good.

10 is my magic number with my kit.

12.5 is terrible : /


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2009)

Ok your 340x10 setting, do some tests and see how high you can get your ram to go. Try to keep the ram around CL6 or CL5.


----------



## _jM (May 17, 2009)

to go along with Jr's comment. I see that your using 4x1gb sticks. Just a little FYI, I seem to achieve better and i mean alot better results for benching and OCing when I just use 2 sticks of RAM. Try and take out 2 sticks and clock the hell out of that chip. Also, Im pretty sure you can OC your RAM better with just 2 sticks in too  It cant hurt to try


----------



## pantherx12 (May 17, 2009)

It be a bit pointless having a 24/7 stable nice over clock but having 2 gb less ram.

I run a lot of things at once XD

Typically using 3 gigs of ram.


Cheers for advice though, to JR, what is this CL stuff?


----------



## _jM (May 17, 2009)

no no i ment for benches and heavy OCs.. not 24/7

CL= cas latency


----------



## pantherx12 (May 18, 2009)

Ha ha, by stock they are 9-9-9-24 ( Am I missing a 9 ? I can't remember )

I can't get them past 8 no matter what fiddling I do D:

In terms of a 24/7 OC, I'd like 3.6 ideally what voltages would you recommend as safe and pretty long lasting?

( thinking at least 3 years here)


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ha ha, by stock they are 9-9-9-24 ( Am I missing a 9 ? I can't remember )
> 
> I can't get them past 8 no matter what fiddling I do D:
> 
> ...



OK time to start lowering sub timings if you cant get a stable CL8. Download Memset
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=92190

And fiddle away. By lowering the timings too much it will just cause lockups or BSODs. Just force a poweroff and once you power back on your CMOS settings will kick in and reset your ram.


----------



## Error 404 (May 18, 2009)

Small announcement, I've finally gotten annoyed enough at my PC's noise to remove some fans.
I've taken off the CPU fan and clocked it down to 3.33 GHz.
Thats 266 MHz FSB, stock volts, it is stable and even with it running passive (I've now only got two 120mm (case + PSU) fans for extraction, a 92mm for input) it never gets above 50 degrees.

And a slight update is that I've had to put the stupid 40m fan back on my NB. Laaaame, its as noise as an angry bee...

Anyone got any ideas on how to make my NB cool and quiet? I've not raised the volts, but it gets very hot.


----------



## Paintface (Jun 10, 2009)

Running at 3.7ghz now at 1.35v 60Cmax on load.

Had it at 3.8ghz, orthos was stable for 1 hour, but under L4D it crashed, i guess 3.7ghz isnt too bad cause i dont think i should go higher than the current voltage.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 10, 2009)

That's an awesome OC 3.7 - nicely done!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 10, 2009)

never mind downloaded wrong one.


----------



## raytunny (Jun 21, 2009)

*No luck at all with R0 stepping*

I can't seem to overclock my E5200 R0 at all I'm using a Gigabyte P35C-DS3R Rev 2.1 and looking at the support list it has the E5200 M0 stepping and the E5300 R0 on it but not the E5200 R0 Has anyone here managed to overclock the R0 stepping E5200 on this board, I'm using the F21E BIOS which seems to be the latest.

My E6300 I could overclock but only to 3.0 that's why I got one of these. I can underclock it but anything that should increase the speed fails. With my Arctic Freezer 7 Pro heat certainly isn't a problem as it's running at 34-35C. I'm definitely at a dead end

Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry ray this is actually the first I've seen your post. 


Just for sh*ts n giggles, try 266 fsb and 9.5 multi leaving everything at stock.


----------



## raytunny (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the reply. In betweentimes I have got myself a fresh motherboard, I now have an Asus P5Q-E instead of the Gigabyte P35C-DS3R and this one definitely recognizes my R0 stepping E5200 cpu. I did what you said and all went OK. I even gave it a go with the multiplier on 12.5 and the FSB at 266, so it will overclock. The only thing is it's all different with the Asus than it was with the Gigabyte. All my previous overclocking was with Athlons and Opterons and I never went near voltages, which seems a bit scary, especially when you aren't sure what you're doing, like me. Now I know it will overclock I'll have to study what all these overclocking tools on this mobo are for.
Now I've got it up to 3.3 at 60*C to TJMax I suppose there is still plenty of room for improvement. Thanks again, and any suggestions will be welcome.


----------



## robertc (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmm... add me!? 4.16GHz at 333x12.5 running 1.36v!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=811007


----------



## robertc (Nov 9, 2009)

*Add Me!*

Sorry for the double-post, forgot to put "Add Me" in title, so here goes!

4.16GHz at 333x12.5 running 1.36v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=811007


----------



## robertc (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's 3.66GHz running stable. SuperPI 1M of 15.257s.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30513&stc=1&d=1257914204


----------

